# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاربعاء 01 ابريل 2015 عناوين الصحف و صفحات تواصل اجتماعي

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

ال الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ إنه لا يخشى على الاطلاق المباراة التي تنتظره أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي يوم السبت المقبل في اياب الدور الأول من دوري الأبطال لأنه استطاع أن يثبت من خلال جولة الذهاب أن فريقه أكثر تميزاً من الفريق الأنغولي ويستطيع أن يترشح على حسابه إلى المرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال برغم أن فريقه أهدر من الفرص في جولة الذهاب ما كان يكفي في خطف بطاقة الترشح مباشرة وتابع: لست متخوفاً من المنافس لكني متخوف جداً من التحكيم السيئ الذي ينتظرنا هناك، أصدقائي في الكنغو كشفوا لي الكثير عن استمالة الحكام والاعتماد عليهم في التفوق على الخصوم من قِبل نادي كابوسكورب وعلينا أن نعلم أن كل الظروف ستكون ضد المريخ في جولة الإياب خلافاً لما كان عليه الحال في جولة الذهاب ولكن رغم كل ذلك سنقاتل وسنعمل على تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية، شخصياً أرى أن نتيجة الذهاب مميزة جداً ولو كانت المباراة في ظروف طبيعية لقلت إنها تكفي لتأهل المريخ لكنها تبقى نتيجة غير مطمئنة في وجود الحكام الأفارقة الذين أعرف جُرأتهم عندما تتم استمالتهم، وقتها يمكن أن يقصي الحكم لاعباً بالبطاقة الحمراء بلا مناسبة وأن يحتسب ركلة جزاء من خياله لكن سأتحسب لكل هذه الأشياء وحذّرت خط الدفاع بالتحديد من أن مباراة كابوسكورب غير قابلة للأخطاء ولكني رغم ذلك لا أعوّل على الدفاع وحده وسأعمل على تسجيل هدف في شباك الفريق الأنغولي لأن هذا الهدف سيكون الضامن الأكبر لتأهل المريخ لدور الستة عشر.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

تعقد لجنة الاستئنافات العليا اجتماعاً مهماً اليوم للنظر في الاستئناف الذي تقدم به نادي الأمل ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة التي رفضت الشكوى التي تقدم بها نادي الأمل ضد نادي المريخ طاعناً في مشاركة اللاعب بكري المدينة وأفاد الصحيفة مصدر رفيع بلجنة الاستئنافات العليا أنهم أصدروا قرارهم بخصوص استئناف الهلال في صحة تسجيل اللاعب بكري المدينة للمريخ وأكدت اللجنة صحة تسجيل اللاعب للمريخ واعتمدت قرار لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بصحة تعاقد المريخ مع اللاعب وبالتالي لا مجال لمناقشة القضية مرة أخرى في أروقة لجنة الاستئنافات العليا.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

قدم مولانا الفاتح خضر الكاشف عضو لجنة الاستئنافات العليا ورئيس لجنة التحكيم التي كوّنتها اللجنة بغرض النظر في الشق المتعلق بتسلم اللاعب بكري المدينة لمبلغ من نادي الهلال دون معرفة مصير المبلغ الذي تؤكد إدارة المريخ أنها أودعت المبلغ بكامله بطرف الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وأشار مولانا الفاتح خضر في حديث لصحيفة الصدى إلى أنهم قرروا تأجيل التحكيم من يوم أمس إلى وقتٍ لاحق بعد أن منحوا الهلال فرصة أخيرة تنتهي في السابع من أبريل بتعيين محكّم له بدلاً عن الفاتح مختار وقال الفاتح خضر إنهم قرروا تأجيل جلسة التحكيم من يوم أمس إلى وقتٍ لاحق بعد أن منحت لجنة التحكيم فرصة أخيرة للهلال تنتهي في السابع من أبريل لتسمية محكّم آخر بدلاً عن الفاتح مختار وأبان الفاتح أن متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة المريخ حضر أمس مُحكّماً عن اللاعب بكري المدينة الذي اختاره اللاعب لتمثيله كمحّكم وأشار الفاتح خضر إلى أنه قابل الدكتور حسن أبوجبل الأمين العام للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والذي أكد له أنه أخطر الهلال بالجلسة التي تعقدها لجنة التحكيم أمس وأضاف: اتصلت بشاكر علي الطاهر فأكد استلام الإعلام بالحضور ولكن الإعلام تم عبر الهاتف وأفاد الفاتح خضر أن جلسة السابع من أبريل نهائية واذا لم يحضر محكّم عن نادي الهلال لن ينتظر أكثر وسيرفع التقرير إلى لجنة الاستئنافات العليا لتتخذ ما تراه مناسباً.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كسب المريخ التجربة الودية التي خاضها عصر اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان أمام شباب ناصر أحد أندية الدرجة الأولى بولاية الخرطوم بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة، وجاءت التجربة ضمن تحضيرات المريخ للقاء كابوسكورب الأنغولي يوم السبت المقبل في إياب الدور الأول من دوري الأبطال، وحرص الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني على إشراك اللاعبين البدلاء والأسماء التي لم تظهر في لقاء هلال كادوقلي أمس في الجولة العاشرة من الدوري الممتاز، سجل أهداف المريخ في التجربة عنكبة وبكري المدينة وباسل لاعب الفريق الرديف، ويتوقع أن يؤدي المريخ مراناً صباح غدٍ الأربعاء على ملعبه فيما تغادر البعثة مساءً إلى لواندا.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مشكووووووووووووور حبيبنا طارق على المجهود الرائع
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

تغادر بعثة المريخ اليوم لانجولا و ذلك لاداء مباراة الاياب امام كاب سكورب الانجولي في جولة الاياب وكان مدرب المريخ قد اختار 20 لاعبا وابعد المهاجم تراوري لاسباب انضباطية بجانب زغبير و احمد ابكر وسيرافق البعثة كل من احمد الباشا , راجي عبدالعاطي , بله جابر , جمال سالم , المعز محجوب , امير كمال , علاء الدين يوسف , مصعب عمر , علي جعفر , الريح علي , بله جابر , سالمون , ايمن سعيد , اوكرا , كوفي , رمضان عجب , وانغا , بكري المدينة , عبدو جابر , عنكبة
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*مشكووور الأستاذ طارق علي المجهود المقدّر
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*صباح الإشراق شيخ طارق
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*


*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الشيخ طارق حامد .. ما شاء الله تبارك الله على الجّد والإجتهاد [ ود البدرى سمين ] نشاط وهمه يكشف لنا شخصية الرجل المهذب الذى يعلى ولا يعلى عليه .. الشيخ طارق كالغيث الهميل ريثما نزل نفع .. لا اريد ان اذبحك بسيف المدح ولا انحرك بسكين الأطراء وتحياتى
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﻻﺩﺍﻫﻮ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﻮﺭﻳﻚ ﻳﺪﻳﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺩﻧﻪ ..
؛ ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻚ @@ ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﺳﻠﻚ
؛ ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻮﻥ 3 1000/

* ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺪ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﻭﻭﺍﺭﺩ ﻭﺻﻌﺐ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ
* ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻧﻪ ﻭﺗﻌﺎﻟﻲ ﺫﻛﺮﻩ
* ﻣﻦ ﺷﺮ ﺣﺎﺳﺪ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺣﺴﺪ
* ﺷﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺳﺪ ﺷﺮ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ
* ﺑﺮﻩ ﻭﺑﻌﻴﺪ
* ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺤﺴﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﻔﻜﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
* ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻜﺜﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺴﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻌﻢ
* ﻭﻳﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻟﺸﺨﺼﻪ ﺍﻟﻀﻌﻴﻒ ﺑﺤﺴﺪﻩ
*ﻟﺬﺍ
* ﻻﻳﺤﺴﺪ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﺊ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
* ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻣﺎﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﺜﻼ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﻪ ﻳﺤﺴﺪ ﺭﻭﺷﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺎﻟﻮ
* ﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻳﺤﺴﺪ ﺟﻴﻤﻲ
* ﺍﻟﻨﻌﻤﻪ ﻫﻨﺎ ﺍﻭﺳﻊ ﻭﺍﺷﻤﻞ ﻭﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﻭﺍﻋﺮﻕ
* ﻭﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺄﻟﻮﻫﻮ
* ﻗﺮﻭﺷﻚ ﻛﻢ ؟؟ﻅ
* ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻬﻢ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ ﻭﻻ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ !!!!
* ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺰﻥ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻳﺸﻮﻑ ﻧﻌﻤﺔ ﻏﻴﺮﻭ ﺑﻘﻮﻝ ﻣﺎﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
* ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺰﻳﺪﻭ
* ﻭﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺑﻘﻮﻟﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺰﻳﺪﻭ ﻭﻳﺪﻳﻨﺎ
* ﻭﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺑﻘﻮﻟﻮﺍ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﻫﻮ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﻮﺭﻳﻚ ﻳﺪﻳﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺩﻧﻪ
* ﺍﻗﺼﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻠﻌﻘﻪ
* ﻭﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻃﺒﻌﺎ ﺍﺩﻭﻫﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻼﺏ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﻮﺭﻳﻚ
* ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻳﻚ ﺻﻐﻴﺮ
* ﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻨﻌﻢ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺸﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺒﺎﺩﻩ
* ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
* ﻭﺻﻠﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻧﻮ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ ﺑﺤﺴﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺪﻫﻢ ﻭﻣﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻭ
* ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﻛﺎﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﻗﻠﻌﻪ ﺣﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻃﺎﺑﻘﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻭﻣﺎ ﻣﻤﻨﺠﻦ
ﻧﺤﺴﺪ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻳﺎﺩﻭﺑﻚ ﺑﻜﺴﺮ
*ﺣﻠﻚ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻳﻜﺴﺮ
* ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻣﻦ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺳﻨﻴﻨﺎﺕ
* ﻭﺍﻳﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻲﻳﻴﻚ
* ﺿﺮﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻞ ﺩﺍﻳﺮ ﻋﻤﺮ
*ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﻛﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺑﺸﺮﻓﻨﺎ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻗﻴﺎﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺛﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺸﺮﻑ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
* ﻻﻧﻮ ﻗﺼﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻑ ﺩﻱ
* ﺑﺮﻏﻢ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺍﺳﻌﺪﺗﻨﺎ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺍﺭﻫﻘﺘﻨﺎ ﺷﻮﻳﻪ
* ﺩﺍﻳﺮﻳﻦ ﻧﺨﻔﻒ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻂ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
* ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺗﺨﺎﺭﻳﺞ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻣﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﺣﺘﻔﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ﺗﺘﺤﻮﻝ ﺷﻮﻳﻪ ﻣﻨﻨﺎ
* ﻗﻠﻌﺘﻨﺎ ﻫﻲ ﺩﻳﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪ ﺩﻱ
*ﺍﻱ ﺿﻴﻒ ﻻﺯﻡ ﻧﺠﻴﺒﻮ ﻳﺸﻮﻓﻬﺎ
* ﻗﺮﺑﻨﺎ ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻠﻀﻴﻮﻑ ﻧﺪﻳﻜﻢ ﺑﺎﺭﺩ ﻭﻻ ﻧﻔﺮﺟﻜﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
* ﻭﻟﻦ ﻧﻨﺴﻲ ﻣﺪﺡ ﻣﻌﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻓﺎﺻﻠﺔ ﻣﺼﺮ
ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ
* ﻭﻟﻦ ﻧﻨﺴﻲ ﺗﻐﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﺘﻮﻧﺲ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﺎﻥ
* ﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﺗﻠﻌﺒﺖ ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ
* ﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺗﻐﻠﺐ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺗﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻭﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
* ﻳﺎﺥ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﻳﻨﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻓﺘﺘﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
* ﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻗﺎﻳﻠﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﺓ ﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ
* ﻭﺧﻼﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺗﺸﻴﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
*ﺗﺸﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﺟﻪ
* ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﺑﺠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺮ
* ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ
* ﺑﻌﻤﻠﻮﺍ ﺭﺣﻠﻪ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﺟﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
* ﻳﺒﻘﻲ ﺯﻭﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺻﻒ ﺩﻩ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺤﺴﺪ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻳﺎﺩﻭﺑﻚ ﻓﻜﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻒ ﺩﻩ
* ﻭﺳﻨﻈﻞ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪ ﺩﻱ
* ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺠﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻣﺮﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻔﻌﻮﻻ
* ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ ﺑﻲ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺷﺒﺸﻪ
*ﻣﺎﺑﺘﺴﻮﻱ ﺟﺒﻨﻪ ﺧﻠﻴﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻮﻫﺮﻩ
* ﺍﺳﺄﻝ ﻣﺠﺮﺏ
* ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
* ﺭﺩﺍ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﻳﺞ
* ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻲ ﻗﺪ ﺭﺣﺐ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
*ﻳﺎﺻﻼﺡ ﻳﺎ ﺍﺧﻮﻱ
* ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﻫﻼﻟﻲ ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻭﻻ ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
ﺩﻩ ؟؟؟
*ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺣﻴﺐ ﺩﻩ ﻣﺎ ﺷﻔﻨﺎﻫﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺋﻲ ﻭﻻ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻤﻮﻉ ﻭﻻ ﻗﺮﻳﻨﺎﻫﻮ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﻮﺏ
* ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻳﺎﺭﺑﻲ ﺗﺮﺣﻴﺒﻜﻢ ﺩﻩ ﻛﻨﺘﻮﺍ ﺧﺎﺗﻨﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻣﺖ ؟؟؟
*ﻳﺎﺻﻼﺡ ﻳﺎ ﺍﺧﻮﻱ ﺷﻤﺖ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻲ ﻭﺑﺨﺲ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻗﻠﻌﺘﻨﺎ
* ﺑﻞ ﻭﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﺑﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻧﻲ ﺳﻴﻄﻴﺮ
*ﻭﻫﻠﻠﻮﺍ ﻟﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﻣﺴﻜﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻣﻨﻊ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻈﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺼﻮﺭﻩ
* ﺑﻞ ﻭﻧﺼﺒﻮﻫﻮﺍ ﺑﻄﻼ ﻭﺍﻻﺭﺷﻴﻒ ﻳﺸﻬﺪ
* ﺑﻞ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻐﻠﻮﺍ ﺗﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺍﻫﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻳﺠﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺣﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺍﺑﺎﺕ
* ﻭﻛﺘﺒﻮﺍ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻨﻬﺎﺭ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺳﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻳﺠﻴﻦ
* ﻳﺎﺗﻮ ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﺐ ﺩﻩ ﻳﺎ ﺻﻼﺡ !!!!!
* ﺍﻟﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻻﻟﻲ
* ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﻩ ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻏﺮﻕ
* ﺩﻩ ﺗﺮﺣﻴﺐ ﺑﺮﺿﻮ ؟؟؟
*ﻳﺎﺻﻼﺡ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﺧﻠﻴﻞ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺩﻳﻚ
* ﻫﻼﻻﺑﻲ ﻗﺎﻟﺒﻠﻮﻫﺎ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺧﻠﻴﻞ
* ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺍﻻﺫﺍﻋﻪ ﻭﻳﻦ
* ﻭﺻﻒ ﻟﻴﻬﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
* ﺩﻩ ﺗﺮﺣﻴﺐ ﻭﻻ ﺣﺴﺎﺩﻩ ﻋﺪﻳﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻞ ﻛﺪﻩ !!!
* ﺻﻼﺡ ﻳﺎ ﺍﺧﻮﻱ
* ﻟﻤﺎ ﺑﻨﻴﻨﺎ ﻗﻠﻌﺘﻨﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻓﺮﻳﺪﻩ ﻭﻛﻨﺎ ﻣﺤﺴﻮﺩﻳﻦ
*ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﻪ ﻣﺎﻓﻲ ﺷﺊ ﺑﺨﻠﻴﻜﻢ ﻣﺤﺴﻮﺩﻳﻦ
* ﺣﺘﻲ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻧﻔﺬﺗﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﻩ (ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻏﺎﺀ )
* ﻻﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻳﺤﺴﺪ ﺍﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺍﻻ ﻓﺎﻗﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﺊ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﺘﻤﺘﻊ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
* ﻭﻧﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻃﻮﺍﺑﻘﻨﺎ ﺗﺘﻄﺎﻗﺶ
* ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
* ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻫﻼﻻﺑﻲ ﺧﺎﻝ ﻓﺎﻃﻨﻪ ﻣﺎ ﻣﺼﺪﻕ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﻪ
* ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﻫﻼﻻﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻭﻻﺩ ﻓﺎﻃﻨﻪ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﻪ ﺩﺍﻳﺮ ﻳﺒﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﻩ
*ﺧﺎﻝ ﻓﺎﻃﻨﻪ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻳﺠﻮﺯ
* ﺍﻭﻻﺩ ﻓﺎﻃﻨﻪ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺩﺍﻳﺮ ﻳﻜﺴﺮ
*ﺧﺎﻝ ﻓﺎﻃﻨﻪ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻬﻢ ﺍﻻ ﺩﻱ
* ﻟﻮ ﺩﺍﻳﺮ ﻳﺒﻨﻲ ﺑﺮﻩ ﺑﺮﻩ ﻳﺒﻨﻲ
* ﻟﻜﻦ ﻛﺴﻴﺮ ﻷ
*ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﻟﻲ ﺍﺳﻲ ﺗﻌﺒﺎﻧﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﻩ ﻭﻛﺴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﺞ
* ﻛﻤﺎﻥ ﺩﺍﻳﺮ ﻳﻜﺴﺮ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺪﻧﺎ !!!
* ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ ﺩﻩ ﻗﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﻛﺴﻴﺮ ﻷ
* ﺍﻟﻌﺐ ﺑﺮﻩ ﺑﺮﻩ
* ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
* ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻪ ﻣﻨﻘﺴﻤﻮﻥ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺧﻴﻼﻥ ﻓﺎﻃﻨﻪ ﻭﺍﻭﻻﺩ ﻓﺎﻃﻨﻪ
* ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻛﻔﺔ ﺧﻴﻼﻥ ﻓﺎﻃﻨﻪ ﺑﺘﺮﺟﺢ
* ﻻﻧﻬﻢ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺎﻗﻠﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺎﺭﻓﻴﻦ
* ﻭﻻﻧﻮ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻛﺸﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻧﻮﺭﻫﺎ ﻃﻮﻳﻞ ﻭﻗﺼﻴﺮ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺘﺠﻴﺒﻬﺎ
* ﺍﻻ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺻﻴﻨﻴﻪ
* ﺗﻮﻟﻊ ﺑﻨﻖ
* ﻭﺗﺤﺮﻕ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﻒ
* ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﻪ ﺑﺘﺎﻋﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﻤﺒﻪ ﺩﻱ
* ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﺑﺤﺮ ﺟﺎﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺴﻞ
* ﺑﺎﻗﻲ ﺣﻨﺘﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺮﻳﻨﻮ
* ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺻﻒ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻭﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻪ
* ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻭﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻪ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻠﻤﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻴﻪ
* ﺟﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﺗﻮﻟﻊ ﺑﻨﻘﻘﻘﻘﻘﻘﻘﻘﻘﻘﻖ
* ﻭﺗﺤﺮﻕ ﺳﺮﻳﻊ
* ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
* ﻏﺎﺩﺭﺕ ﺑﻌﺜﺘﻨﺎ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
* ﻟﻢ ﺗﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻻ ﻛﻲ ﻻﺗﻐﺎﺩﺭ
* ﻛﻲ ﺗﺘﺄﻫﻞ
* ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻪ ﺩﻱ ﺷﺎﻣﻲ ﻟﻲ ﺭﻳﺤﺔ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ
*ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺎﺟﺪ ﺍﺳﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻠﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻳﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭ ﺷﻨﻮ ؟؟
* ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭ ﺷﻤﻴﺘﻮﻫﻮﺍ ﻣﺘﻴﻦ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺗﻌﺮﻓﻮﺍ ﺭﻳﺤﺘﻮ ؟؟؟
* ﺩﻱ ﺭﻳﺤﻪ ﺑﻨﻌﺮﻓﻬﺎ ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﻳﺎ ﺍﺑﻮ ﺣﻤﻴﺪ
* ﺍﺭﺟﻮﻧﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻣﺠﺎﺩ ﺟﻤﺐ ﺟﺎﺩ ﻭﺍﺗﻔﺮﺟﻮﺍ
* ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻪ ﺩﻱ ﺭﻳﺤﺘﻨﺎ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﻳﺎ ﻋﻤﻚ
* ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
* ﺍﻟﺮﺻﺎﺻﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺸﻨﻚ ﺑﺘﺎﻋﺖ ﻫﻨﺎ
* ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻣﻠﻮﻫﺎ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﺭﻭﺩ ﺣﻲ
* ﺍﻋﻤﻠﻮﺍ ﺳﺎﺗﺮ
* ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
* ﻋﻠﻤﺘﻨﻲ ﺍﻣﻲ
* ﻭﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻲ
* ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﻻﺭﺯﺍﻕ ﺑﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻛﺴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﺞ ﻟﻠﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﻟﺰﻭﻣﻮ ﺷﻨﻮ ؟؟؟؟
* ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
* ﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﺼﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻨﺼﺮﻛﻢ
* ﺍﻫﺎ
* ﻧﺠﻲ ﻟﻲ ﺷﻤﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺗﻮﻡ
* ﻛﺎﻥ ﺷﻔﺖ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
* ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻣﻴﻦ ﺩﻱ ﻣﻀﺎﻳﻘﺎﻧﺎ
* ﺍﻳﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﻪ ﺍﻭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺟﺰﺧﺎﻧﻪ
*ﺣﻘﻮ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺤﻔﻮﻅ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺎﻧﻪ
* ﻣﺎﻓﻲ ﺩﺍﻋﻲ ﻟﻠﺘﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺗﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﺑﻨﺎﺋﻨﺎ
*ﻭ ﺍﻳﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻮﻗﻔﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﻪ ﺍﻭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺟﺰﺧﺎﻧﻪ
* ﺍﻗﺪﻡ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻋﺮﺑﻲ ﻫﻮ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﺍﻧﺎ
* ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻨﻴﻪ ﺣﻘﺘﻮ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻳﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎ
* ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺍﺕ ﺑﺮﺿﻚ ﺑﺘﻔﺮﺯ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
* ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻛﺪﻩ ﺣﻘﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻧﺘﺘﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻃﺎﺋﺮﺍﺗﻨﺎ ﻭﺟﻨﻮﺩﻧﺎ ﻭﻛﻞ ﻣﻨﺎﻧﺎ
* ﺍﻧﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻴﻦ ﻳﺮﺟﻌﻮﺍ ﻟﻠﺸﻤﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﻳﺒﻘﻮﺍ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎ
* ﻛﻔﺎﻧﺎ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎﻩ
ﺳﻠﻚ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﺎ
ﻧﻨﺴﺎﻙ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻭﺍﻗﺪﻡ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﺣﻘﻨﺎ
ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ
ﺳﻠﻚ
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*جزاك الله خير شيخ طارق
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*جزاك الله خير الزعيم ابوالبنات
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  للاخ الكريم  طارق  علي تكبده هذا المجهود من اجل المنبر
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*شكرا الحبيب  طارق حامد  
والحبيب ابو البنات  
ربنا يديكم العافيه 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
من هنا وهناك 
.. هيثم صديق .. 
اسقف علي كده
طبعا كلنا عارفين طرفة المغترب الطلب من اخوانوا يسقفوا علي كده
لما البنيان وصل البيم الاول
مرتو في الاجازة الا نزلت البلد بدهب صيني
صييييينيييييي
ركزوا في صيني دي شوية كده
الدهب الصهيني في مرة دفعت حياتها ثمنا للبسه
الكلام ده جابتو صفحات الجريمة
لبست دهب كميات ومرقت تتبوببر
في اتنين شافوها وشافوا الدهب يلمع
كانوا فاكرنوا اصلي
الاصلي في البلد ده يا مختوم يا مريخ
غر كده بيبقي صيني
فو هونغ ساي
هسي كبي دي عاوز ليه جوهرة والا حجّاز
خنق الود خنقة عدوك
لو قشاه ضفر يعني يطلع سكينو
ناس الجودة مفروض يعملو حسابهم
ما يدخلوا حاجات اي كلام
حاكم في حاجات من الصين بتجي الاسواق بتشتغل في التجربة بس
ممكن تشتري مسدس في العيد لولدك يشتغل في المحل الاشتريت منو بس
تاني لو الهلال جاب بطولة خارجية هو ما يشتغل
طبعا ناس مزمل لقوا الشركة متخصصة في مستلزمات الاطفال
كان مفروض الكاردينال يمشي لشركة متخصصة في مستلزمات الابطال
لكن برضو ما بطّال
مستلزمات الاطفال دي فيها غشاشات
زي وعود كردنة
الغشاشة بركبوها في خشم الطفل الببكي
فيها حلمة بلاستيك
الشافع يمص ولبن ما يجي
جماهير الهلال الكاردينال ركب ليها غشاشة
قال ليهم الشركة اتانزلت لينا عن 3000 مليون دولار
ليه دي شركة والا جمال الوالي
البتنازل في البلد دي جمال الوالي بس
وللمريخ
الله يعافيه
لكن الجوهرة الزرقاء دي ما كلمونا بتم متين
والتلاتة ارباع بتجي من وين
ما تبقي زي المدينة الرياضية
الهلال ده حارة عليه يكون منتظر حاجتين وما يتمن
بطولة من برة واستاد
خلوهم علي البطولة عليكم الله
لكن الهلال لو استعان بالاتحاد العام بتمها ليه
الاتحاد ده لو رئيسو العم شبشة ما بيكون بحب الهلال كده
ديل بحبو هيثم مصطفي علشان كان لاعب للهلال
زمان غرموا قلق في حاجة بسيطة قدر دية القاتل
هيثم مصطفي طلعوه براءة
حبيب العدلي طلع برأة
يلا محدش واخد منها حاجة
انتوا الكاردينال ده كان طلع براءة زمان والا ادين
لانه في مساجلة مع صلاح ادريس قال كنت صغير
ليه اصغر من الود بتاع الرديف
الخنقو كبي
جابوه فزعة طلع خنقة
الكاردينال ذاتو طلع خنقة
لو الهلال ده هدم سورو بيقعد في السهلة
صدقوني ماممكن
كان مفروض يعمل الاستاد في الصالحة
علي الاقل يكون الاستاد القديم قاعد
ما يلحقوا ناس الموردة
ناس الموردة النجيلة ابت تقوم والفريق هبط
الكاردينال ده بلعبكم في فو ليق بالطريقة دي
لا لاستجلاب الغشاشة
الغشاشة زي الفلاشة
بودي الهلال ده في داهية
بلحقهم ملاوي
……
اكد غارزيتو جاهزية فريقه لتجاوز كابو الانغولي
وقال انه يخشي من رئيس نادي كابو لا مهاجميه
والرسالة واضحة
لو كان الامر متعلقا بالهلال لتدخل مجدي شمس الدين
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور شيخ طارق
مشكور ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺻﺪ/ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩﺍﻟﺪﺭﺩﻳﺮﻱ
::;;;::::~:::::;;;;///7777777/////
ﺟﻮﻥ ﺳﻴﻨﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻰ ﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ* ﻗﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﻛﻴﻨﻰ ﺍﺑﻮﺑﻜﺮ ﻛﻴﺒﻰ ﺇﻗﺘﻔﺎﺀ ﺍﺛﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ
ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻀﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺧﺎﺿﻬﺎ ﻣﻊ ﻻﻋﺐ
ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻓﻰ ﻛﺮﺓ
ﻣﺸﺘﺮﻛﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﻛﻴﻨﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺧﺎﺿﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ
* ﻻ ﺍﺩﺭﻯ ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﺬﻛﺮﺕ ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ ﻟﻠﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻯ
ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻤﻮﺩﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻃﺎﻟﻌﺖ
( ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻮﺭ ) ﺇﻋﺘﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﻛﻴﻨﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ
* ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ ( ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ) ﻛﺎﻥ ﺷﺒﻴﻬﺎً ﺑﻌﺮﻭﺽ ( ﺍﻟﺮﻭ ) ﻓﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺭﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻩ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻣﺴﻚ ﻛﻴﺒﻰ ﺑﻌﻨﻖ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻛﺎﺩ
ﺍﻥ ﻳُﻄﺒﻖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ( Clothesline ) ﺍﻝﺷﻬﻴﺮﻩ ﻟﻮﻻ
ﻟﻄﻒ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
* ﺳﻨﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻟﻨﺮﻯ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺳﻴﻔﻌﻞ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺷﺮﻑ
( ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻧﻴﺎﻝ )ﺑﺤﻖ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﻁ
ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ . ﻭﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﺧﻄﺮﺍً ﻳُﻬﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﻦ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺇﻧﻔﻌﺎﻟﻪ
ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺮ ﻣﺒﺮﺭ
* ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ (ﺇﻥ ﻭﺟﺪ ) ﻣﻌﺎﻗﺒﺔ
ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺳﻴﺘﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻰ ﻗﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺑﻪ
ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺗﺼﺮﻓﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﻋﻨﺎﺀ
* ﻛﻤﺎ ﻧﻠﻔﺖ ﻧﻈﺮ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰﻳﻪ
ﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳُﺸﺎﺭﻙ
ﻓﻴﻬﺎ . ﻻﻥ ﺧﺮﻭﺟﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺺ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ ﺍﻣﺲ
ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﺎﻛﻴﺪ
* ﻓﻤﻦ ﺇﻧﻔﻌﻞ ﻓﻰ ﻭﺟﻪ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺻﻐﻴﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻦ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ
( ﺗﺪﺧﻞ ﻋﺎﺩﻯ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ ) ﻳُﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻔﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﺧﻼﻝ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻴﺔ ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳُﺴﻴﻄﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻂ
ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺴﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺼﺒﻰ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
* ﻟﺴﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻔﻘﺪﺍﻥ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺗﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻣﺜﺎﻝ
ﻛﻴﺒﻰ . ﻓﺤﻤﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺔ
ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ . ﻭﺻﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻯ ﺗﺼﺮﻑ ﻣﺸﺎﺑﻬﻪ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻯ ﺧﺼﻢ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ
ﻳُﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺴﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺮﻋﻮﻯ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﻛﻴﻨﻰ
* ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﻧﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻟﻞ . ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻨﺘﺒﻬﻮﺍ ﺟﻴﺪﺍً ﻟﻠﻤﺨﻄﻂ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﻴﺚ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻨﻮﻯ
ﻗﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺇﻧﺰﺍﻟﻪ ﻻﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻙ
ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺻﺪﺭ ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍً ﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﺠﺪﻯ ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﻋﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ
* ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ ﺳﺎﺩﺗﻰ ﺍﺷﺒﻪ ( ﺑﺈﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺘﻠﻤﺎﻥ )ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .ﻳﺘﻠﺨﺺ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﻣﻦ
ﺧﻼﻝ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ( ﺣﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ ) ﺑﻜﺮﻯ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ
* ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺇﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻤﻴﺔ ﻟﺤﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﻴﺔ ﻳﺤﻤﻞ
ﺑﻴﻦ ﻃﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻔﻬﺎﻣﺎﺕ .
* ﻓﺎﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺎﺑﻴﻦ ﺑﻜﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ ﻭﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
( ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎً ) ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ ﻣﺎﻟﻰ ﺇﺳﺘﻠﻤﻪ ﺑﻜﺮﻯ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻢ
ﺇﻟﺘﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮﻩ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻨﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻳُﻨﻔﺬ
ﻛﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ (ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻃﻒ ) ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﻓﻘﺪﺕ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻻﺏ ﺻﻮﺍﺑﻬﻢ ﻭﻳﺠﻌﻠﺘﻬﻢ ﻳُﺼﺪﺭﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﻭﻳﻮﺯﻋﻮﻥ
ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺪﻳﺪﺍﺕ ﻳﻤﻴﻨﺎً ﻭﻳﺴﺎﺭﺍً
* ﻭﺣﺴﻨﺎً ﻓﻌﻞ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳُﺨﺎﻃﺐ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
ﻣﺴﺘﻔﺴﺮﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ . ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ
ﻣﺠﺪﻯ ﻭﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺧﻔﺎﻓﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻈﻼﻡ ﺍﻥ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺗﺤﺮﻛﺎﺗﻬﻢ
ﻣﺮﺻﻮﺩﻩ .
* ﻧﺼﻴﺤﺔ ﺍﻭﺟﻬﻬﺎ ﻻﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ . ﺑﺘﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ
ﻳﺒﺬﻟﻮﻧﻪ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻄﺎﺭﺩﺓ ( ﺑﻜﻮﺭ ) ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ( ﻣﺎﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﻟﺪﻳﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﻫﺐ ) ﺣﺘﻰ
ﻻﺗﺘﻜﺮ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺒﻜﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﻭﺗﻤﺘﻠﺊ ﻣﻜﺎﺗﺐ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻜﺎﻭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻜﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺻﺤﺔ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ( ....... )
* ﺍﻻ ﻗﺪ ﺑﻠﻐﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﻓﺎﺷﻬﺪ
ﺧﻄﻮﺓ ﻋﺪﻳﻠﺔ ﻳﺎﺯﻋﻴﻢ
* ﺑﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺗﻮﻓﻴﻘﻪ ﺇﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﻋﻘﺒﺔ
ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻰ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﻪ ﺑﻌﺜﺖ ﺑﺸﺊ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﻃﻤﺌﻨﺎﻥ
ﻟﺪﻯ ﻧﻔﻮﺱ ﺍﻻﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺍﻧﻐﻮﻻ
* ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﺨﻮﻑ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﻫﺎﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺳﻠﺴﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺮﻳﻂ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺗﻬﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺧﻼﻝ
ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
* ﻟﺘﺎﺗﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻭﺗﺸﻬﺪ ﺛﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﺣﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻛﺪﺕ
ﻟﻠﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻥ ( ﻣﻈﺎﻟﻴﻢ ﺧﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ) ﻗﺎﺩﺭﻳﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻺﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ
* ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻇﻞ ﻳُﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻋﺒﺪﻭ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺧﻼﻝ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﻪ ﺍﻛﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻈﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻪ
ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ
* ﺣﻴﺚ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻹﻋﺘﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻰ ( ﺑﻜﺮﻯ ﻭﻭﺍﻧﻐﺎ ﻭﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ )ﻣﻊ ﺇﻫﻤﺎﻝ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻫﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻥ ﻋﻦ
ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ
* ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻗﺪﻣﻪ ﻭﺍﻧﻐﺎ ﻭﺻﻨﺎﻋﺘﻪ
ﻟﻠﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻰ (ﺟﺎﺀ ﻓﻰ ﻭﻗﺘﻪ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ) ﺑﻌﺪ ﺇﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ
ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻟﻞ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻯ ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻺﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻘﺴﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ
ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻪ ﺑﻜﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
* ﻭﻣﺜﻠﺖ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻫﻮﺏ ﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻓﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺎﺓ ﺳﺎﺭﺓ ﻟﻸﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻻﻧﺒﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻀﺎﺭﺑﺖ
ﻋﻦ ﺇﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻏﻴﺎﺑﻪ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﺏ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ
* ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﻠﻪ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺧﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻻﻳﻤﻦ ﺑﺮﺩﺍً
ﻭﺳﻼﻣﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺎﺑﻌﺖ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻣﻊ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﻣﻤﺎ ﺍﺟﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ
( ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻟﻴﻒ )ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺇﻳﺠﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻧﻪ
* ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮﺓ ﺧﻼﻝ
ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﻰ ﻓﻮﺭﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻳُﺼﺒﺢ
ﺟﺎﻫﺰﺍً ﻟﻠﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻋﻦ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
* ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺫﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻠﻪ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ .ﻣﻦ ﺣﻘﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺘﺴﺎﻝ ﻋﻦ
ﻣﺼﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻮﻯ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺧﻤﻴﺲ .ﻭﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻇﻞ
ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳُﺴﺠﻞ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ؟
* ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻗﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ
ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻰ ﺗﺸﻔﻊ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ
ﺍﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎً ﻓﻰ ﺧﺎﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻻﻳﺴﺮ . ﻟﻜﻦ ﻻ ﺍﺩﺭﻯ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺣﺪﺙ
ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ
* ﻓﻘﻂ ﺍﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﺇﺗﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﻪ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻫﺒﻪ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ .ﻓﺎﻷﺧﺬ ﺑﺎﺭﺍﺀ ﺑﻌﺾ
ﺍﻹﻧﻄﺒﺎﻋﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﻗﻼﻡ ﻋﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻗﺒﻞ
ﻣﺸﺎﻫﺪﺗﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻇﻠﻢ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
* ﺧﺘﺎﻣﺎً ﺍﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻠﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻓﻰ ﺭﺣﻠﺘﻪ
ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﺒﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻫﻞ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ
ﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ
ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻳﺎﺯﻋﻴﻢ
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء

علم الدين هاشم
عبده جابر يساوى مليون تراورى !
اختار المدرب غارزيتو 20 لاعبا للمشاركة بهم فى مباراة الاياب ضد كابو سبورت الانجولي فى دور ال 32 من دورى الابطال ,, وقد خلت القائمة من اسم المحترف المالي تراورى بعدما وجد المدرب الفرنسي نفسه مجبرا على ابعاده عن التشكيلة الافريقية مثلما ابعده من المشاركة ضد فريق هلال كادوقلي فى الجولة العاشرة من الدورى الممتاز ,, واقول مجبرا لان تراورى هو من فرض على المدرب اتخاذ هذا القرار الذى يحمل رسالة واضحة لجميع لاعبي المريخ بان لاكبير على الانضباط وان الطريق الوحيد للدخول فى القائمة الاساسية والرسمية هو الانضباط فى المعسكر والتمارين والمباريات بل وفى السلوك الاحترافي وهى جميعها عوامل وعناصر اساسية لم تعد فى قاموس المحترف المالي الذى ظل منذ انطلاقة هذا الموسم وهو يمارس الفوضى على اصولها من عدم احترام لقرارات الجهاز الفنى وعدم الاستجابة للتوجيهات والتعليمات الصادرة له ولجميع اللاعبين من الجهاز الادارى وكان اخرها عدم التزامه بالدخول فى معسكر اليوم الواحد الذى سبق المباراة باعذار واهية لم تعد تجد قبولا او اذانا صاغية حتى لدى القطاع الرياضى الذى ظل يمد له حبال الصبر ويتعامل معه باسلوب كريم حتى ظن المتلاعب المالي انه اكبر من المريخ وادارته وجماهيره ولاعبيه وان من واجب المدرب الفرنسي ان يدرج اسمه فى التشكيلة الرسمية لاى مباراة حتى لو لم يشارك فى التمارين او كان خارج المعسكر بمزاجه وقراره الفردى !! 
ماكان للسيد تراورى ان يصل الى هذه المرحلة من الهنجهية والتطاول والافتراء على الجهازين الفنى والادارى لولا انه ظل يجد التشجيع والدعم اللامحدود من ادارة النادى التى قدمت له كل اصناف الدلال واحاطته بكل الوان الدلع دون ان يتعرض لعقوبة حقيقية ورادعة تتناسب مع سلوكه وتصرفاته التى بلغت حدا اثار اعصاب وغضب المدرب الفرنسي الذى لم يعد يطيق ان يرى هذا التراورى داخل النادى ناهيك فى ان يسمح له بالتواجد او المشاركة فى التمارين ,, كما ان ابعاده عن قائمة العشرين المسافرين الى انجولا ومن قبلها حرمانه عن المشاركة فى مباراة هلال كادوقلي هى رسالة واضحة من المدرب الفرنسي لرئيس النادى واركان حربه تحمل جملة واحدة ( يا انا يا تراورى فى المريخ ) !! ولا اظن ان السيد جمال الوالي الذى حاول اكثر من مرة الضغط على غارزيتو من اجل تحسين علاقته بالمحترف المالي سيكون مستعدا مرة اخرى للوقوف فى صف تراورى فى مواجهة غارزيتو بعدما استنفد تراورى كل الفرص التى وفرها له جمال الوالي من اجل كسب ثقة المدرب والعودة الى الانتظام فى التمارين والمعسكرات والمشاركة بايجابية فى المباريات بعيدا عن الاستهتار والاستخفاف الذى يمارسه داخل الملعب !
لقد كشفت مباراة هلال كادوقلي والفوز الكبير الذى حققه الفريق بان المريخ لم يعد فى حاجة كبيرة للمحترف المالي طالما ان الكشف الاحمر به مهاجم من طراز عبده جابر الذى قدم البيان بالعمل واكد على امكانياته الهجومية وقدراته الفائقة فى تسجيل اضافة للمريخ متى ماوجد فرصة المشاركة فى القائمة الاساسية ويكفى انه سجل ثلاثة اهداف فى ثلاثة مباريات شارك فيها على التوالي كان اخرها هدفه الرائع فى شباك هلال كادوقلي وهى المباراة التى كان احد فرسانها عن جدارة ونال فيها ثقة مدربه الفرنسي الذى عمد على ابقائه داخل الملعب طوال ال 90 دقيقة لاول مرة مما يؤكد على نجاحه فى تثبيت مركزه والدخول الى قلوب الجماهير من الباب الواسع بعدما عانى وعانى قدرا من التهميش والظلم منذ انتقاله للمريخ ,, فهو بالفعل يساوى مليون تراورى كلما نال ثقة المدرب وحصل على دعم الاعلام والجماهير ! 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*هل يبحث الهلال عن شرعية تقوده لمحكمة الكأس..!!

زاكي الدين الصادق
وهج المنبر

*اتي بيان مجلس المريخ اول امس في وقته تماما بعد ان لاحت في الافق
مستجدات خطيرة تتعلق بقضية نجمه المنضم حديثا بكري المدينة.
*بيان مجلس المريخ اتي منظما وطرح تساؤلات مشروعة حول الوضع المخل للبيان
الثنائي بين الاتحاد والهلال والذي شكلت مخرجاته فزورة جديدة من فوازير
اتحاد يمارس دوما اللعب علي الحبلين عندما يتعلق الامر بقضايا القمة لكن
الشي المحير حقا ان قضية بكري تحديدا تختلف عن كل القضايا المثارة في
الساحة، لان اتحاد الكرة يمثل فيها طرفا اصيل بل هو الذي يعطيها جدار
الشرعية لانه الجهة التي قضت بضم اللاعب للمريخ وفق لوائحه التي لم
يتجاوزها المريخ وعمل بها في كل خطوة في عملية ضم المدينة التي اظنها
ستأخذ بعدا اخر بعد البيان الغريب للهلال والاتحاد.
*ما اتي في هذا البيان اظنه يمهد لنقطة ظل نادي الهلال يبحث عنها ليذهب
للوزان وهذه النقطة لا نستبعد ان ترتكز في قرار قادم للجنة الاستئنافات
التي اوضح البيان ان لها جلستان لحسم القضية بشكل نهائي حتي يتمكن الهلال
بعدها من الذهاب لمحكمة كأس التي حاول النادي الذهاب لها من قبل لكنه رد
علي عاقبيه كي يستكمل التقاضي الداخلي وهذا التقاضي الداخلي يتمحور في
قرار لجنة الاستئنافات القادمة والذي لاندرك كيف ستكون شكليته التي سيخرج
بها.
*بيان الاتحاد والهلال فيه نقاط تثير الكثير من التساؤلات التي كانت
حاضرة بعدها في بيان مجلس المريخ الذي رفض نقاط بعينها في هذا البيان
ليطلق عنان تساؤلاته حولها بشدة، خصوصا ان القضية التي بصددها اجتمع
الهلال والاتحاد غاب عنها اي ممثل للمريخ وهذا في رأي تعدي سافر علي
المريخ ومكتسباته في قضية تخصه وتخص ابرز نجومه.
*كيف يسمح الاتحاد لنفسه بمناقشة هذه القضية في اجتماع يضم طرف واحد
ونعني الهلال مع ان هذه القضية لها ثلاث اطراف هم الاتحاد والهلال
والمريخ متمثل في لاعبه بكري المدينة الذي تمثل له هذه القضية اهمية كبري
كما تمثل للهلال ايضا اهمية ظلت تطغي دوما علي تناول اعلاميه وحتي رئيس
النادي الازرق شكلت لديه هذه القضية نوع من الفوبيا فبات يتناولها في كل
محاوره ولقاءاته الجماهيرية كنوع من التسخين المحفز للاسترسال فيما بعد
للفلت انظار القاعدة الهلالية عن عجز ذات الرئيس في الحفاظ علي ابرز
نجومه سابقا، وحتي عندما شرع الرجل في وضع حجر الاساس للجوهرة الزرقاء
اخذت ذات القضية حيزا من حديثه فكيف بعد كل هذه الاهمية يبرم الاتحاد
والهلال اتفاق ثنائي يتباري فيه الطرفان بتبادل عبارات الاحترام ويتناوبا
فيه بالحديث بشكل متكرر عن الاعتراف الملزم بحاكمية الجهات العدلية
الدولية ولا ادري كيف يمارس الاتحاد السوداني كل هذه البلطجة علي حقوق
المريخ ليرضي الهلال الذي يعتبر طرف كغيره في هذه القضية.
*هل يمهد الاتحاد ببيانه لفضيحة قادمة سيكون بلا شك اكبر المتضررين منها
نادي المريخ ونجمه.
*ما الذي ستفصل فيه لجنة الاستئنافات تحديدا هذه المرة هل ستمنح الاهلة
بصيص امل من الشرعية يقود النادي الازرق للوزان.
*علي قادة اتحاد الكرة ان يفهمو جيدا ان اي بلطجة ستصدر في الايام
القادمة ستكون عواقبها وخيمة جدا فجماهير المريخ لن تقبل ابدا بسلب حقها
هذه المرة.
*اي قرار سيصب في مصلحة الهلال قانونيا قطعا سيصب بالسلب في مصلحة هذا
الاتحاد الذي يبقي مسئولا عن صفقة بكري من ناحية قانونية من طقطق للسلام
عليكم.
*استخدام العبارات الفضفاضة عبر البيانات لن يغير واقع هذه القضية واذا
اراد اتحاد الكرة ان يدين نفسه قبل اللاعب فليفعل لكن لا اظنه يقدم علي
هذا الامر وبذات القدر نحذر من تقديم المدينة ككبش فداء ارضاءا للهلال
الذي يجيد التعامل مع هذا الاتحاد باللغة التي يفهمها.
وهج اخير:
*بيان المجلس المريخي رفض العبارات الفضفاضة التي حواها البيان الغريب
وللمجلس المريخي الف حق في هذا المنحي لان واقع هذا البيان مخيف ويحتمل
الكثير من التفسيرات والتي لا اظنها ستصب في مصلحة غير مصلحة نادي الهلال
الباحث عن مرتكز شرعي يقوده للوزان.
*طالب مجلس المريخ في ذات البيان بتحكيم القانون في جميع القضايا وهذا
مطلب شرعي خصوصا فيما يتعلق بقضايا الوسط الرياضي التي عاشت ومازالت تعيش
واقع مأساوي من الفوضي بسبب بعد الاطروحات السالبة في الاعلام الرياضي.
*تحكيم صوت القانون ورفض الجوديات مبدأ سليم نتمني ان يحتكم اليه الواقع
الرياضي المنغمس عمدا في اتون فوضي لها صناع مهرة تمادو كثيرا في خلق
براح فسيح لهذا الواقع المذرئ.
*قضية المدينة تحدث فيها اكثر من خبير قانوني محايد وكانو جميعا يتفقو
علي صحة اجراءات نادي المريخ مع اللاعب بعد ان سلك النادي الطريق الصحيح
في ضمه للاعب وهذا الحديث يدعمه اتحاد الكرة تحديدا فمالذي جد وما هي
المتغيرات التي من أجلها يصدر الاتحاد مع الهلال هذا البيان الذي يفتح
ابواب كثيرة ربما تقود هذه القضية لمنحي اخر غير الذي نشاهده الان.
*بعد البيان الفضيحة سارعت لجنة شئون اللاعيبين غير الهواة للحكم في قضية
هيثم وهذا الحكم اعتقد جازما لولا البيان لما اصدرته هذه اللجنة المتفننة
في ازدراء المريخ وشعبه.
*حكمت اللجنة علي اللاعب بغرامة مالية وقالت انها اكتفت بالعقوبة التي
اصدرها مجلس المريخ سابقا علي اللاعب، وهذا الامر يمثل قمة في الضحك علي
الذقون فهذه اللجنة تعلم جيدا ان هيثم كان يتوقف عن نشاطات ناديه قبل
العقوبة وحتي عندما لجأ نادي المريخ لها كجهة محكمة في الامر فشلت فشلا
ذريعا في حسم فوضي وتمرد اللاعب ولم يعرها اللاعب اي اهتمام وازدري
اللاعب كل دعاويها له بالحضور حتي اتطر فيما بعد نادي المريخ لإيقاف
اللاعب المتمرد قبلها بالتوقف عن نشاطات ناديه، علي العموم البركة في
الغرامة المالية ونتمني ان يلزم اللاعب بدفعها فمثل هذه القضايا
والقرارات دوما مايصاحبها عجز في ايجاد الية تنفيذها.
*قضية المدينة قضية كل مريخي وعلي الاتحاد ان يتحمل عواقب التلاعب بحبلي
القمة هذه المرة.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*فيتو ..
 الحاوي والمحامي
 بقلم |سامر العمرابي
 كلما يضيق الخناق على إتحاد الكرة في قضية كبيرة يكون الحل عند المحامي  الشاطر مجدي شمس الدين الذي عركته التجارب داخلياً وخارجياً تسنده قدرات  عالية في تقريب وجهات النظر وإيجاد الحلول المناسبة وتوفير المخرج الآمن.
 عندما تكون المواجهة محتدمة بين طرفي القمة أو أحدهما والإتحاد يكون مجدي  حاضراً ولكن بعد أن تهدأ النفوس ويصمت الإعلام أي أن مجدي يختار الوقت  المناسب بعيداً عن الضغوط.
 أعلن  الهلال الإنسحاب ببيان ساخن ووضع شروطاً للعودة وحدد فترة زمنية للتنفيذ  وعضد رئيسه فكرة الإنسحاب في اللقاء الجماهيري ومجدي في الجانب الآخر  هادئاً وصامتاً وربما مبتسماً.
 مرت الأيام والدوري متوقف ولا جديد في  القضية وعندما حانت لحظة الحسم تفاجأ الوسط الرياضي باجتماع ضم مجدي وأسامة  من جانب الإتحاد وأحمد عبد القادر وعماد الطيب من جانب الهلال وخرجوا  ببيان مبهم التفاصيل للرأي العام ولكنهم يعرفون جيداً كيف هي النهاية.
 عماد أيضا محامي شاطر عرف كيف يحصل على حقوق ناديه من مجدي الذي جاء للاجتماع من أجل أن يعيد الهلال للدوري الممتاز بسيناريو محكم.
 الهلال لا يرغب في التحكيم وسحب ممثله المحامي الفاتح مختار وبالتالي فهو  لا يرغب أيضا في اللجوء إلى لوزان كما ظل يلوح لأنه إن كان يريد المواصلة  في قضية بكري لأكمل كل مراحل التقاضي داخلياً قبل أن يلجأ إلى كاس.
  السيناريو ببساطة أن يتغيب ممثل الهلال عن جلسة التحكيم الثانية أيضاً  وبالتالي تتمسك لجنة الإستئنافات بقرارها القاطع بصحة تسجيل بكري في المريخ  الذي لم يشكك فيه الهلال يوماً.
 سيكون أمام الهلال حل وحيد هو أن  يتسلم مبلغ الكاردينال الذي دفعه لبكري المدينة من خزينة أسامة عطا المنان  ويقفل الملف هنا لا كاس لا يحزنون ويعود للممتاز بعد أن حقق هدفه بتأجيل  مباراة الرابطة كوستي إلى ما بعد مباراة ملاوي.
 مجدي يستحق لقب الحاوي بجدارة وعماد الطيب محامي شاطر.
 أوكرا وعنكبة
 صدق غارزيتو وأوفى بما وعد في تصريحه للزاوية أمس بأن عهد التفريط في النقاط انتهى.
 حقق المريخ الأهم وحصد ثلاث نقاط وفوزاً عريضاً أسعد أنصاره قبل السفر إلى أنغولا.
 كنا نتوقع أن يكون مستوى المريخ أفضل مما قدمه قياساً بفوارق الإعداد بين الفريقين.
 هلال كادوقلي لم يتدرب للمباراة كما قال مدربه الذي أرجع سبب الهزيمة إلى الإتحاد بعد أن وصف المباراة بالمفاجئة لفريقه.
 لكن أفضل ما في المريخ هو عودة الغاني الموهوب أوكرا والمهاجم المجتهد عنكبة صاحب الهدف الثالث.
 الثنائى يعتبر أهم أوراق غارزيتو في جولة كاب سكورب الحاسمة بجانب عبده جابر الذي أثبت أنه مهاجم مجهود وأهداف.
 مبروك للمريخ وعقبال التأهل.
 ختام وسلام
 المريخ طلع الجبال وغلب الهلال




*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﻣﺨﺘﺎﺭ : ﻣﻨﺤﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺟﻠﺴﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ
 ؛ ========================
 ؛ ========================
 ﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﻮﻻﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺧﻀﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺷﻒ ﻋﻀﻮ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ
 ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﻮّﻧﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺑﻐﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺑﺘﺴﻠﻢ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﺔ ﻣﺼﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﺃﻭﺩﻋﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﺑﻜﺎﻣﻠﻪ ﺑﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﻣﻮﻻﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺧﻀﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﻗﺮﺭﻭﺍ ﺗﺄﺟﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻭﻗﺖٍ ﻻﺣﻖ ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﺃﻥ ﻣﻨﺤﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺗﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﺮﻳﻞ ﺑﺘﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﺤﻜّﻢ
 ﻟﻪ ﺑﺪﻻً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﻣﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺧﻀﺮ ﺇﻧﻬﻢ ﻗﺮﺭﻭﺍ ﺗﺄﺟﻴﻞ ﺟﻠﺴﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻭﻗﺖٍ ﻻﺣﻖ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻣﻨﺤﺖ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ
 ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﺗﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﺮﻳﻞ ﻟﺘﺴﻤﻴﺔ ﻣﺤﻜّﻢ ﺁﺧﺮ ﺑﺪﻻً ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﻣﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﻭﺃﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺘﻮﻛﻞ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
 ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﻀﺮ ﺃﻣﺲ ﻣُﺤﻜّﻤﺎً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺧﺘﺎﺭﻩ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﺘﻤﺜﻴﻠﻪ ﻛﻤﺤّﻜﻢ ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺧﻀﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺣﺴﻦ
 ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺒﻞ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻛﺪ ﻟﻪ ﺃﻧﻪ
 ﺃﺧﻄﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻠﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻌﻘﺪﻫﺎ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺃﻣﺲ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﺍﺗﺼﻠﺖ
 ﺑﺸﺎﻛﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﻓﺄﻛﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ﺗﻢ ﻋﺒﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺗﻒ ﻭﺃﻓﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺧﻀﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺟﻠﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﺮﻳﻞ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ
 ﻳﺤﻀﺮ ﻣﺤﻜّﻢ ﻋﻦ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻭﺳﻴﺮﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ
 ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﻟﺘﺘﺨﺬ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺮﺍﻩ ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺒﺎً
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا  الاحباء شيخ طارق وابو البنات وعزالدين على الابداعات والروائع 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﻛﻼﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﻚ|| ﺣﺴﺎﻡ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ
ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﻣﻮﻓﻘﺔ ﻭﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﻣﻔﺨﺨﺔ !!..
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
×ﺑﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻹﻳﺎﺏ،ﻳﺒﺪﻭﺍ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺼﻤﻪ ﺍﻷﻧﺠﻮﻟﻲ ﻛﺎﺑﻮ ﺳﻜﻮﺭﺏ، ﻓﺎﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻣﺘﺄﺧﺮ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ،ﻣﺎ ﻳﻀﻊ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺿﺪ ﻣﻌﺎﺩﻟﺔ « ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ، ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ، ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺗﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ» ،ﻭﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺩﻟﺔ ﺗﻔﺮﺽ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺳﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻮﺏ ﺑﺤﺬﺭ ﺩﻓﺎﻋﻲ ﻳﺘﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻂ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺡ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺒﻨﺎﺀ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻫﺠﻤﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ،ﻗﺪ ﺗﻌﺼﻒ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﺤﻈﻮﻅ ﺍﻷﻧﺠﻮﻟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻗﻲ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ .
× ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻲ، ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺎﺭﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﻁ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ، ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺗﺮﻙ ﺃﻱ ﻣﺴﺎﺣﺔ ﻟﻠﺨﺼﻢ، ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻠﻲ ﺑﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺑﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﺠﻌﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺎﻗﺔ ﻷﻓﺘﻜﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﺘﻠﻤﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ، ﻣﻊ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺡ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﺮﻫﺎ، ﻭﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰﺍﺕ ﻟﻦ ﺗﺘﺄﺗﻲ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺑﺬﻝ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﺑﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ،ﺑﺤﺎﻧﺐ ﺣﺎﺟﺘﻬﻢ ﻟﻘﺪﺍﺭﺕ ﺫﻫﻨﻴﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺗﺴﺨﻴﺮ ﻛﻞ ﺧﺒﺮﺍﺗﻬﻢ ﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﺗﻘﺴﻴﻢ ﺃﻭﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ، ﻻﻣﺘﺼﺎﺹ ﺣﻤﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ،ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﺍﻹﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺣﻴﻦ ﻏﺮﺓ .
× ﺧﻼﻝ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟُﻌِﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺻﻐﻴﺮﺓ ﺟﺪﺍً، ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻓﻚ ﺷﻔﺮﺓ ﺩﻓﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺇﻻ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺤﻮﻝ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﺗﺪﺍﺕ، ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﻊ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻄﺄ ﺟﺴﻴﻢ ﺑﺈﺩﺧﺎﻟﻪ ﻻﻋﺒﺎً ﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﻣﺸﻜﻼﺕ ﻗﺪﻳﻤﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻨﻲ ﻭﺁﻧﻐﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﺬﺏ ﺧﺒﺮﺍً ﻓﺄﺳﺘﻐﻞ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻼﺕ ﻹﺧﺮﺍﺟﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻪ ﻣﺎ ﺃﺭﺍﺩ ﻓﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﻧﺎﻗﺼﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺎ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺿﻊ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺟﻴﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺇﻛﺘﺴﺎﺏ ﺛﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻣﻰ ﻓﺘﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺩ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ
ﻫﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺗﻞ .
× ﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻠﻀﻐﻂ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﻔﺮﺿﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻷﻧﺠﻮﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻄﺮﺓ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ،ﻣﻊ ﺃﺧﺬ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺤﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ، ﺳﻨﺠﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﻗﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺟﺪﺍ، ﻓﺎﻟﻤﻌﻄﺎﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ ﺳﺘﻔﺮﺽ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺜﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ ﻣﻊ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﻓﺮﺽ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻠﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺗﺒﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﻳﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻳﻌﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻣﺘﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﻟﻠﻀﻐﻂ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺴﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻭﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻣﻌﺎً . ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺬﻛﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻓﻲ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﻃﺎﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺑﺎﻷﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﺮﺍﻑ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ .
×ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻳﻀﻌﻬﺎ ﻗﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﺵ ﻣﻊ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﻴﺒﺔ، ﻓﺎﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺳﺒﻖ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻠﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺸﻲ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻭﺍﺟﻪ ﺟﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﺮ،ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﺇﻧﺘﺮ ﻛﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻮﻟﻲ، ﻭﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﻛﻔﻴﻠﺔ ﺑﺒﺚ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﺱ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﻗﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻨﺠﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ ﻟﺨﺎﺭﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻭﺗﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﻗﻮﺓ ﻳﺮﺗﻌﺐ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺿﻌﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻋﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﻫﺎﺝ .
× ﻧﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻴﺰ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺇﻳﺠﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺃﻭ ﻓﻮﺯ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻭﺣﻴﺪ، ﻭﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻴﻼً ﻓﻲ ﻋُﺮﻑ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ . ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﻄﻤﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻧﺪﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺑﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺑﻴﻦ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻋﺠﺐ ﻭﺿﻔﺮ، ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻠﻌﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺮﻋﺔ ﻟﻤﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻫﺠﻮﻣﻴﺎً ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻌﺪﻡ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻷﺩﺍﺀ ﺑﺤﺬﺭ، ﻭﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻔﻠﺴﻔﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻔﺨﺨﺔ ﻓﺎﻟﺤﺬﺭ ﻳﻀﻊ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺿﻊ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ، ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻪ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﺿﻐﻮﻃﺎﺕ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺛﻐﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﺧﻄﺎﺀ .
× ﺧﻼﻝ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ، ﺃﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺃﻭﺭﺍﻗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ ﺇﺫ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺪ ﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺨﺴﺮﻩ، ﺣﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﺗﺤﻮﻝ ﻛﺎﺑﻮ ﺳﻜﻮﺭﺏ ﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻘﻮﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﺔ، ﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺑﻮﺻﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ،ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻻ ﻳﻘﻠﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ، ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻳﻌﺰﺯ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻔﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺩ،ﻭﻣﺎ ﻳﺠﻌﻞ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﻣﻔﺨﺨﺔ ﻫﻮ ﻋﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻓﺎﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﺳﻴﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻓﻲ ﻟﻠﺮﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﻜﺲ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺟﺪﻩ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺧﺮ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﺑﺄﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺑﺪﻻﺀ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﻟﺪﻳﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻟﻴﻘﺪﻣﻮﻩ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻹﻳﺎﺏ .
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻢ
×ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺚ ﺍﻟﺮﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﻮﺱ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ،ﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺎﻹﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺎﺭ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻓﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﻮﺯﻣﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﻜﻤﻴﺮﻭﻧﻲ .
×ﺇﺟﺘﻬﺎﺩ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ « ﺿُﻔﺮ » ﻭﺇﻃﺎﻋﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻭﺗﻄﻮﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﻮﻇﻴﻔﻲ، ﻋﻮﺍﻣﻞ ﺣﻮﻟﺘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺒﻌﺪ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺗﻨﺰﺍﻧﻴﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﺑﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻓﺮﺓ ﻷﻧﺠﻮﻻ ﺑﺮﻏﻢ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ .
× ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻣﺸﻜﻼﺕ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻋﻨﺎﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻜﺮﺭ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ، ﻋﻮﺍﻣﻞ ﺣﻮﻟﺘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﺑﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺴﺘﺒﻌﺪ ﻋﻦ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﺎﺑﻮ ﺳﻜﻮﺭﺏ ﺑﺮﻏﻢ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺘﻪ .
×ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺣﻜﻤﺔ !!
× ﺑﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ، ﺃﻳﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻭﻋﻮﺩﻩ ﺑﺘﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺇﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ،ﻭﻣﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺑﻤﺠﺴﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ . ؟ !
×ﻭﻫﻞ ﺃﻛﺘﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ . ؟ !
×ﻭﻫﻞ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﺴﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺛﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺃﺷﺨﺎﺹ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ . ؟ !
×ﻭﻫﻞ ﺗﻢ ﺑﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻬﺪﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺎﺕ ﻛﺎﺵ ﺃﻣﺎﻥ . ؟ !
×ﻭ ﻣﺘﻰ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺗﺪﺷﻴﻦ ﻣﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﺻﻴﺪ . ؟ !
×ﻭﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺘﻰ ﻳﻈﻞ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﺎﻟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻧﺎﺕ . ؟ !
×ﻭﻫﻞ ﻳﻜﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ « ﻣﺠﺘﻤﻌﺔ» ﺗﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﺷﻬﺮ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻛﺜﺮ . ؟ !
× ﻧﺼﻴﺤﺔ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻟﻠﺰﻣﻦ ﺣﺼﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﻦ !!..
× ﻗﻠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﺗﺼﻠﺤﻪ ﻓﻴﺒﻘﻰ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺴﺎﺩ !!..
ﺷﺒﻚ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻲ
# ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺃﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻮﻕ ﻛﻞ ﺃﺭﺽ ﻭﺗﺤﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺳﻤﺎﺀ .
# ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻳﻨﻤﺎ ﺣﻞ ﻭ ﺃﺭﺗﺤﻞ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال وافق وعين موكله وجلسونا معه لا يلغي قرار الاستئنافات ..!!

قال  مقرر لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة عبد العزيز شروني ان لجنة اللاعبين قد  حكمت في قضية اللاعب هيثم بعد عدة جلسات وقرر تغريم اللاعب وفق المعطيات  التي امامها وقال ان بامكان هيثم الاعتراض للجنة الاستئناف وكذلك من حق  المريخ الاعتراض ولكن هذا لا يغير قرار لجنة اللاعبين الان اما فيما يتعلق  بقضية انطونيو وعمر بخيت تم تأجيلهما لعدم حضور الطرف الثاني بعد حضور هشام  ممثل نادي الهلال وأكد ان لجنة التحكيم انشأت لفض النزاعات المالية وليس  للنظر في صحة تسجيل اللاعب بكري المدينة ولكن من حق الهلال الاعتراض وعدم  الاعتراف بها و الذهاب لمرحلة اخري ولكنه وافق وعين موكله ويمكن ان يطعن في  اللاعب ولكن قرارها نهائي غير قابل للنقض وفيما يتعلق بجلوسهم مع الهلال  قال انه في إطار تنقية الاجواء ولن يغير قرار لجنة اللاعبين او الاستئنافات  بخصوص قضية المدينة وانهم سيجلسون ايضا مع المريخ في إطار التشاور و  التفاكر مع الاندية التي تمثل السودان في المحافل الافريقية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الأهلي شندي يقدم استقالته

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

كشفت مصادر مؤكدة ل"كوورة" بمدينة شندي الثلاثاء، نية رئيس نادي الأهلي شندي العميد حسن العقيد التقدم بإستقالة فورية عقب آداء فريق لمباراة العودة أمام مضيفه الكونجولي إتانشيتيه بدور ال32 من بطولة كأس الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية.

ورفض رئيس الأهلي شندي الرد على هاتفه طوال نهار الثلاثاء، لكن ذات المصادر أكدت أن الرجل تخلف عن السفر مع الفريق إلى الكونجو فجر بعدما إسندت إليه رئاسة البعثة وذلك بسبب ظروف أسرية قاهرة حدثت له منذ الأسبوع الماضي ما أدى إلى تأخر طلب حصوله على تأشيرة الدخول إلى الكونجو حيث ما توال المساعي جارية لأجل لحاقه بالبعثة.

ومن ناحية، وصلت على العاصمة الكونجولية كينشاسا بعثة فريق الأهلي شندي نهار اليوم ببعثة قوامها 30 فرد بينهم ممثل إتحاد الكرة السوداني محمد عبد الله مازدا، وسوف يخوض الفريق مساء اليوم أول حصة تدريبية.

يذكر أن مباراة العودة الأهلي شندي مع مضيفه إيتانشيتيه الكونجولي سوف تلعب يوم الثالث من أبريل المقبل وكان الأهلي قد فاز في المباراة الأولى 2-1.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والي المريخ يقول (رحيلي عن المريخ في مايو ولأسباب شخصية لاأستطيع الكشف عنها لان الصلاة فيها السر والجهر )



أكد  جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ رحيل عن رئاسة النادي في مايو القادم موضحا  في اجتماع عقده الرئيس مع المجلسرالاستشاري مساء أمس الثلاثاء ان مسالة  الرحيل بنيت علي قناعة كاملة وليس هروبا من المسئولية او خوفا من المعارضه  لكنها مسالة فرضتها ظروف خاصه تتعلق بي شخصيا ومضي الوالي قائلا :لا أستطيع  الإفصاح عن أسبابي الشخصية بالتفاصيل لان الصلاة نفسها فيها السر والجهر 

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*تسلموا جميعا والله ياشبااااااااب
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*حروف متمرده
 بقلمي/احمد تبان
 مالك..يانادرمالك
 ---------------------------------------
 40 مليار تكلفة بناء الجوهره الزرقاء
 بس الكلام ده كده موزون ..ولا زي
 ماقالوا الصينين ديل بعملوا ليك اي 
 حاجه قدر قروشك..
 يعني لو قروشك ميه ميه حاجتك بتكون 
 ميه ميه..
 طيب تعالوا نشوف اربعين كردنه وجنيه 
 شبشه بتعمل استاد..
 ياناس اربعين كردنه مابتبني قفص حمام
 محترم ..
 ذيد القروش دي حبه عشان حمامك ده 
 مايطير..
 انتوا عارفين لو 40 مليار بتبني جوهره
 كان الوالي كل سنه يبني لينا جوهره 
 كان بقي عندنا جواهر مش جوهر 
 قولوا لي كيف؟ ..اوريكم كيف ..لوكان
 جمال الوالي عفي المديونية حقته
 وجملتها
 31 مليار مليار ينطح مليار في
 قعدة ونسه
 يعني لو اضاف ليها 9مليار
 كان اشتري الجوهره
 حقت الصينين العملوها الهنود..
 يعني 40 مليار دي مصاريف نادي 
 المريخ..
 في مصاريف بتبني ليها استاد ياكردنه؟
 يعني بالعربي كده انت المصاريف
 البتديها
 للوليه لمن تكون طالع للشغل بتبني
 ليك بيت
 زي الساكن فيه؟
 ياناس تكلفة طابق شاخور وحدها بلغت اكتر
 من اربعين مليار..
 يعني انتوا ح تبنوا جوهرتكم دي وبعد 
 مترين تسقفوا
 علي كده.. 
 انا مامستغرب من كلام كردنه عشان
 كردنه ده 
 معروف لدينا من قصة قودوين وسادومبا 
 ومليار
 مهند ..
 بس مستغرب للهنود الصدقوا كلام كردنه 
 انتو لسع
 ماتبتوا..؟
 لوكان قطعت ارض في الخرطوم 
 سعرها سته
 مليون دولار ..كيف تكون جوهره باربعين مليار 
 سوداني
 وكمان بالقديم قول بالجديد عشان نحن ذاتنا نبقي
 هنود ونصدقك ياكردنه..
 والله عبير كان سمعت كلامك ده الاتشوف
 ليك بلد
 اسي هي لابده كده تكون قعد تعمل ليها 
 في مصيبه
 ..
 اها نجي لموضوع المشجع نادر مالك ..
 عامل فيها
 زعيم معارضه ..
 وكمان جابت ليها دليب كبار يانادر..وبنتقد
 في جمال
 الوالي انا وانت الحمدلله قد تكون
 اكثر ثراء
 من جمال الوالي..طيب جمال الوالي
 بنا للمريخ
 قلعه طابق واحد فيها اغلي من جوهرة 
 كردنه صحاحبك
 وقبل يومين عفي 31 مليار قدر تكلفة 
 جوهرة صاحبك.
 وبدفع شهريا مرتبات كل اللعيبه محلين
 واجانب يعني
 بدفع بكل العنلات والكلام ده ليهو 12 
 سنه للحظه 
 والله يوم مااشتكي لمن نقول ليهو ده 
 كتير عليك 
 ياالوالي يتبسم خجلا والله مااقوله
 حقيقه ويقول
 انا ماعملت حاجه حب الصفوه من جمهور المريخ..
 اكبر من مليارات الدنيا..
 انت صاحب الملاين الدولارات ماذا قدمت للمريخ
 مع العلم انت ليك خمسه وعشرين سنه من اقطاب
 المريخ؟
 ياعزيزي مالك ان اردت ان تنتقد شخصا 
 يجب ان تكون
 افضل منه..
 لوفاكر انك بكلامك ده ح تجني حب الصفوه 
 فانت واهم
 واهم جدا..
 لوفاكر ان الصفوه يعشقون الوالي لانفاقه 
 الذي فاق 
 حد الدهشه فذلك هوالوهم بعينه..فرجل تعشقه الجماهير لادبه لعفته وسماحته هل تعلم ان 
 جمال الوالي
 يتوسل لااعلام المريخ بعدم الرد علي اعلام 
 الهلال عندما
 يسئون معه الادب.. 
 جمال الوالي يعشقه كل جماهير الرياضه
 حتي الهلالاب
 الشرفاء..
 كن عونا له لاعليه اوفالترحل غير
 ماسوف عليك فحن 
 لانتشرف بامثالك..
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*كرات عكسيه // محمد كامل سعيد
 بيان (تلطيف الأجواء) نزل (برداً) وسلاماً..!!
 ---------------------------------------------------
  * توقعت ان (يتشجع) قادة لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة ويتحللوا (من الرعب  والخوف) الذي فرض نفسه عليهم طوال الشهور الاخيرة ويصدروا قراراً باهتاً  وضعيفاً في قضية او شكوى المريخ ضد هيثم مصطفى..!!
 * والشاهد ان تلك  الشجاعة التي فرضت نفسها على قادة الاتحاد، (نزلت عليهم فجأة) بعد الاجتماع  (اياه) مع قادة نادي الهلال، وصدور بيان (تلطيف الاجواء) الذي نزل (برداً)  وسلاماً على الاسرة الهلالية وجنبهم قرار الانسحاب المتهور..!!
 *  الهلال حقق أكثر من مبتغاه عقب الجلسة اياها.. وبعدما شعر قادة الاتحاد  بالاطمئنان من جانب الازرق تشجعوا وأصدروا عقوبات ابسط ما يمكننا وصفها به  انها ضعيفة وما كانت تستحق كل تلك التأجيلات التي فتحت باب التأويل امام  الجميع..!!
 * هيثم مصطفى يعتبر أكبر الرابحين من القرارات الهشة  والباهتة والضعيفة ولو من باب انه لم يتضرر ولن يتضرر طالما ان عقوبة  الايقاف انتهت منذ شهر اكتوبر الماضي.. اما (الدنانير) فأن أمرها هيّن ولن  تستعصي على احد..!!
 * مجلس المريخ (الضعيف) اكتفى بالوقوف في خانة  (المتفرج) وحتى (الهاشمية) التي فرضت نفسها على بعض الاعضاء تمخضت عن بيان  هزيل غرد بالجماهير الحريصة على مصالح الاحمر خارج سرب القضية..!!
 *  ولعل الطلب الذي تقدم به المريخ بخصوص اصراره على الجلوس مع قادة اتحاد  الكرة فيه ما فيه من (كوميديا سوداء) جعلتنا نستلقي على ظهورنا من (شدة  الضحك) ولا احد يدري ما هو الهدف من مطالبة مجلس المريخ الجلوس مع قادة  الاتحاد..؟!!
 * ثم ان الضرر الذي لحق بالمريخ في قضية هيثم مصطفى كان  يستحق ان تكون ردة الفعل الحمراء أكبر من البيان الباهت أو المطالبة  البائسة بالجلوس مع قادة الاتحاد، خاصة وان ذلك الطلب وضع المجلس في خانة  الرضاء بقرار الاتحاد الظالم..!!
 * الهلال حقق مكاسب كبيرة من جلوسه مع  قادة الاتحاد بعدما استخدم سلاح الانسحاب من الدوري، وفي ذات الوقت تابعنا  الاستسلام التام لقادة مجلس المريخ والذي صوّر الاحمر وجعله يظهر كـ(الحمل  الوديع)..!!
 * في الهلال تبقى تباين المواقف من ابرز المعطيات التي  تشجع الازرق على التعاطي مع القضايا المتعلقة بمصلحة النادي ويصب الانتقاد  والاختلاف في خانة المصلحة العامة، وفي ذات الوقت تبقى سياسة (القطيع)  المعمول بها في المريخ هي أس البلاء..!!
 * اتحاد الكرة أضعف وأهون من  الصمود امام الهلال الذي وقف على تلك الوضعية المائلة و(ضرب ضربته) وترك  (البكاء والعويل) لأصحاب المصالح الذاتية والذين تسببوا بمواقفهم  (الرمادية) في حالة الهوان الحالية التي وصل اليها المريخ..!!
 * خرج  هيثم مصطفى من قضيته امام المريخ كـ(الشعرة من العجينة) دون ان يتعرض  للايقاف او الضرر، وبالمقابل (شرب المريخ المقلب) وتحول للاعتراض على جلوس  قادة الاتحاد مع مجلس الهلال وطالب هو الآخر بجلسة أو (فسحة)..!!
 *  تخريمة أولى: وتبقى سياسة (الإجماع السكوتي) واسلوب القطيع المتبع في نادي  المريخ بالسير خلف رأس واحد سواء في دوائر الاعلام او المجلس هو سبب  البلاوي والضياع والهوان الذي وصل اليه الاحمر..!!
 * تخريمة ثانية:  طالما ان (القرابة والنسب) ولهث السواد الأعظم من اصحاب المصالح للوصول الى  غاياتهم هو عنوان التعامل مع قضايا المريخ المهمة فمن الطبيعي ان يُهان  الاحمر ويتعرض للظلم..!!
 * تخريمة ثالثة: خلاص يعني يا ناس المجلس  المريخي كل مشاكلكم ستنتهي بعد القيام بـ(الفسحة المنتظرة) مع قادة اتحاد  الكرة..؟!! والله حكاية غريبة جداً..!!







*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*والي المريخ يقول (رحيلي عن المريخ في مايو ولأسباب شخصية لاأستطيع الكشف عنها لان الصلاة فيها السر والجهر )
  جمال-الوالي-المريخ-السودانيأكد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ رحيل عن  رئاسة النادي في مايو القادم موضحا في اجتماع عقده الرئيس مع  المجلسرالاستشاري مساء أمس الثلاثاء ان مسالة الرحيل بنيت علي قناعة كاملة  وليس هروبا من المسئولية او خوفا من المعارضه لكنها مسالة فرضتها ظروف خاصه  تتعلق بي شخصيا ومضي الوالي قائلا :لا أستطيع الإفصاح عن أسبابي الشخصية  بالتفاصيل لان الصلاة نفسها فيها السر والجهر
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ 2015-4-01 ﻡ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺒﺎﻫﺔ :
 - ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﻠﻤﺘﻤﺮﺩﻳﻦ : (ﺍﻟﻤﺎ ﺑﻴﺠﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺴﻨﻲ ﺑﻨﻌﺮﻑ
 ﺑﻨﺠﻴﺒﻮ )
 - ﺍﺟﻼﺀ ﺟﺒﺮﻳﻞ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻟﻴﻮﻏﻨﺪﺍ
 - ﺧﻄﺔ ﻻﺟﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﺗﺎﻳﻴﺪﻧﺎ ﻟــ (ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ ) ﺑﺎﻣﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 - ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺗﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﻊ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺍﺯﻧﺔ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﺪﺍﻧﺔ
 - ﺳﻮﺍﺭ : ﺍﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺗﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﺑﺤﺮﺹ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺭﺍﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ
 - ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﺑﺎﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻣﻔﻮﺿﻴﺔ ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺓ ﻻﺣﺘﻴﺎﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
 ﺍﻟﺰﺭﺍﻋﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ :
 - ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺑﺎﺟﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮﺓ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻮﻥ
 - ﺻﺮﻑ ﻣﺘﺒﻘﻲ ﺗﻌﻮﻳﻀﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﻭﺳﺎﺕ ﻟﻤﺘﺎﺛﺮﻱ ﺳﺪ
 ﻣﺮﻭﻱ ﻏﺪﺍً
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻟﻤﺎﻥ : ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺯﻧﺔ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﻊ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﺪﺍﻧﺔ
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻟﻢ ﻧﺘﺮﺩﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻤﻠﺔ (ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ )
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻟﻤﺎﻥ : ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺯﻧﺔ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﻊ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﺪﺍﻧﺔ
 - ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﺗﻌﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺩﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺎﻟﻒ ﻻﺟﻼﺀ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ
 - ﺩ . ﺳﻴﻒ ﺣﻤﺪ : ﻻ ﻣﺨﺎﻭﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺎﻣﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﻟﺴﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻀﺔ
 - ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﻴﺴﺎ : ﺗﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﺭ
 ﺍﻻﻗﺘﺼﺎﺩﻱ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ :
 - ﺍﺟﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻴﻤﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻮﻥ ﻇﺎﺋﻔﺔ ﺑﺎﻏﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﻼﻡ ﺩﻋﺎ ﻟﻤﻘﺎﺗﻠﺘﻬﻢ
 - ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻤﺮﺩﻭﻥ ﻳﻌﺘﺪﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻻﻣﺘﺤﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﺑﻬﺒﻴﻼ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺗﻌﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻌﺎﻟﺠﺔ
 - ﺗﺤﺎﻟﻒ (ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ ) ﻳﺆﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻴﻦ
 - ﺭﺳﻠﺘﺎﻥ ﺧﻄﻴﺘﻨﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ
 ﻭﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ
 - ﻣﺮﺷﺢ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﻲ ﻳﻄﻌﻦ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺠﻞ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ :
 - ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻳﺮﺣﺐ ﺑﺮﻭﺳﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻂ ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺎﺯ
 - ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺔ ﺗﺤﺬﺭ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻈﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺍﺭﻉ
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻳﺘﻌﻬﺪ ﺑﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ
 - ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ : ﻻ ﻣﺨﺎﻭﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺼﺎﻣﻴﻢ ( ﺳﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻀﺔ )
 - ﻭﺻﻔﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ( ﺍﻟﺸﺠﺎﻉ ) .. ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻤﻘﺮﺍﻃﻲ ﻳﺪﻋﻢ
 ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ (ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ )
 - ﺣﺴﺒﻮ ﻳﻄﻠﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﻬﻮﺩ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﺤﻞ
 ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻬﺮﺑﺎﺀ ﺑﺸﺮﻕ ﺩﺍﺭﻓﻮﺭ
 - ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﻴﺴﺎ ﺗﺨﺘﺘﻢ ﺍﻋﻤﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
 - ﺗﺨﺮﻳﺞ 1050 ﺷﺮﻃﻴﺎً ﺑﺸﻤﺎﻝ ﻛﺮﺩﻓﺎﻥ ﻟﺘﺎﻣﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ
 - ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻤﺔ ﺗﺴﺘﻜﻤﻞ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﻴﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻴﺎﺭ :
 ﺍﺟﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻳﺘﻮﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﻳﺘﻌﻬﺪ ﺑﺎﺻﻼﺡ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ
 ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻕ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ : ﻻ ﻣﺨﺎﻭﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺼﺎﻣﻴﻢ ( ﺳﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻀﺔ )
 ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺔ ﺗﺤﺬﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﺻﻘﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﻮﺍﺋﻴﺔ
 ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻏﺎﺭﺗﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ( ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ ) ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮﺓ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻮﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ :
 - ﺍﻧﻬﻴﺎﺭ ﺳﻌﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭ ﻭﺍﺟﻼﺀ ﺁﻻﻑ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ (ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺑﺠﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺴﻨﻲ ﺑﻨﻌﺮﻑ ﻧﺠﻴﺒﻮ ﻛﻴﻒ )
 - ﺍﺟﻼﺀ (ﻃﻮﻋﻲ ) ﻟﻠﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻻﻫﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ :
 - ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻧﺔ ﻋﻦ 19 ﺑﺮﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻟﻤﺨﺎﻟﻔﺎﺕ ﻣﺼﺮﻓﻴﺔ
 - ﺍﻻﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ : ﺍﻻﺷﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ
 ﺍﻃﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺍﻻﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻗﺘﺎﻟﻨﺎ ﻟﻠﺤﻮﺛﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻴﻤﻦ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 - ﺻﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ : ﺍﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﻣﺮﺗﻘﺒﺔ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﻠﺔ
 ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻮﻥ
 - ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻏﺎﺭﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻴﻦ
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻟﻤﺎﻥ : ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﻊ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺯﻧﺔ ﺩﻭﻥ
 ﺍﺳﺘﺪﺍﻧﺔ
 ﺁﺧﺮ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ :
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻋﻦ ( ﺑﻦ ﻻﺩﻥ )
 - ﺍﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺍﺟﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻴﻤﻦ
 - ﻣﻘﺘﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻛﺮﺓ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻳﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﺔ
 - ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺗﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ (ﻫﻼﻝ ) ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ
 ﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﻪ
 - ﺻﺮﻑ ﻣﺘﺒﻘﻲ ﺗﻌﻮﻳﻀﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﺎﺛﺮﻱ ﺳﺪ ﻣﺮﻭﻱ ﻏﺪﺍً
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻲ :
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻗﺘﺎﻟﻨﺎ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ ﺃﻣﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﺘﻤﺮﺩﻳﻦ : (ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺑﺠﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺴﻨﻲ ﺑﻨﻌﺮﻑ ﻧﺠﻴﺒﻮﺍ
 ﻛﻴﻒ )
 - ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺗﺸﺮﻉ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﻻﺟﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻴﻤﻦ
 ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ
 - ﻣﻘﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺪﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻴﺪ ( ﻛﻮﻛﻮ ) ﺍﻟﻤﻜﻠﻒ ﺑﺘﺨﺮﻳﺐ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﻛﺮﺩﻓﺎﻥ
 - ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﻻﺟﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻴﻤﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺤﺔ :
 - ﺍﺟﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻴﻤﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ
 - ﺍﺑﻮﺳﺒﻴﺐ ﻟــ ( ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺤﺔ ) ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺣﺎﺳﻤﺔ ﺳﻨﺘﺨﺬﻫﺎ ﻗﺮﻳﺒﺎً
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻟﻦ ﻧﺘﺮﺩﺩ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﻬﺪﻳﺪﻫﻢ
 ( ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻣﻴﻦ

*

----------


## عز الدين

*من المدرجات 
 عماد الصادق 
 الحلم يبدا من 2870 
 * الحلم ليس هو ما تراه في المنام ... الحلم هو الذي يجعلك لا تنام .
  * جمال الوالي:  لن نذهب حتى نرتب اوضاع المريخ يقصد الاستثماريه ,,, تم  تدشين تحويل الرصيد بواقع خمسه وعشره وخمسين جنيها عن طريق الشركات الثلاثه  (زين ... MTN ..سوداني ) نداء لكل الصفوه شاركوا في في مسيره التنميه ,,,  هنالك ارض للمريخ 8000 متر سوف تستثمر لبناء مركز علاجي ضخم وقناه وصحيفه  وفندق باذن الله تعالي (هكذا هي الطريقه المثلي للتخلص من جيوب الافراد )  ,, نتمني ان يضاف اليهم برج الزعيم حيث يحتوي علي مول كبير به كل منتجات  الزعيم من (تي شيرتات ... واحذيه وشالات و و و ... الخ عليهم شعار النادي )  ,, كما يحتوي البرج علي سينما المريخ .
 المريكاتو اقترب 
 *  اقتربت فتره التسجيلات التكميليه والزعيم يحتاج الي ترميم بسيط جدا يجب  العمل منذ الان (حكايه اللاعب ماوافق وجاي بكره وبكره تبقي بعد سنه ما نسمع  بيهو .. وكوتات اللاعبين ماتنفع )  .
 * لجنه التسجيلات البدعه نتمني مانسمع بيها غارزيتو مسؤل لوحده لانه يتحمل نتائج الفريق .
  * المريخ يحتاج لمهاجم قناص بديل لتراوري ... مهاجم الاسماعيلي المصري  السابق والشباب السعودي حاليا انطوان الذي تم بيعه للشباب السعودي مهاجم  خطير جدا لم يتاقلم مع الوضع وبعد رحيل باتشيكو لم يعد يرغب بالاستمرار  والاداره الشبابيه تفكر ببيعه لماذا لا نعرض عليهم مبادلته بتراوري هنالك  اشكاليه حيث الاهلي المصري يريد اللاعب المنافسه ليست سهله لكن للمريخ  تجربه قويه في منافسه الاهلي وانتصر فيها الزعيم (صفقه وارغو ) .
 *  نحتاج الي بديل اخر للاعب مالك اسحاق (السر الغامض ) مدافع افريقي يجيد  العاب الهوا شخصيا اتمني مدافع وكابتن انبي المصري يعجبني كثيرا لكن تقريبا  غارزيتو صرح بانه لديه مدافع غيني غارزيتو بكل تاكيد رؤيته هي الافضل فهو  خبير افريقي .
 * هنالك وظيفه  اخري الطرف الايسر نحتاج للاعب يقدر ينافس مصعب عمر اما ان يكون بديلا لوانغا او يجنس .
 * اذن نحتاج لثلاث خانات مهاجم ومدافع وطرف ايسر .... او مهاجمان ومدافع وطرف ايسر .
  * تبقت ايام قليله جدا علي معركه كابوسكورب المباراه صعبه بكل المقايس ...  قلوب الصفوه سوف تبلغ الحناجر ... والرادي بجيب لينا الضغط والمصران  العصبي و و و. .. هل تفلح الاداره في اقناع الفريق الانغولي برفع الاشاره  ؟!! (امنيه بالخاطر ) .
 خارج النص 
  ﺃﻳَﺎ ﺭﺑَّﺎﻩُ ﻳَﺎ ﻏَﻮْﺛَﺎﻩ ﻳَﺎ ﻫُﻮ ﻭﻳَﺎ ﻣَﻦْ ﻟَﻴْﺲ ﻟﻠِﺮَّﺍﺟِﻲ ﺳِﻮﺍﻩُ
 ﻭَﻳَﺎ ﺃﺣَﺪٌ ﺗَﻨَﺰَّﻩَ ﻋَﻦْ ﺷَﺮِﻳﻚٍ ﻭَﻳَﺎ ﻣَﻠِﻚٌ ﺗَﻌَﺎﻟَﻰ ﻓِﻲ ﻋُﻼَﻩُ
 ﺩَﻋَﻮْﺗُﻚَ ﻳَﺎ ﻣُﺠِﻴﺐَ ﺩﻋَﺎﺀِ ﻧُﻮﺡٍ ﻭَﻳُﻮﻧُﺲَ ﺇﺫْ ﺩَﻋَﺎﻩ ﺑِﻤَﺎﻩُ ﺩَﻋَﺎﻩ
 ﺑِﻤَﺎ ﻓِﻲ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻮْﺡِ ﻣِﻦْ ﺇﺳْﻢٍ ﻋَﻈِﻴﻢٍ ﻭَﺑِﺎﻟﺬِّﻛْﺮِ ﺍﻟْﺤَﻜِﻴﻢِ ﻭَﻣَﻦْ ﺗَﻼَﻩُ
 ﻭَﺑِﺎﻟْﺒَﻴْﺖِ ﺍﻟْﻌَﺘِﻴﻖِ ﻭَﻃَﺎﺋِﻔِﻴﻪِ ﻭَﺑِﺎﻟْﺠَﺒَﻞِ ﺍﻟﻌَﻈِﻴﻢِ ﻭَﻣَﻦْ ﻋَﻼَﻩُ
 ﻭَﺑِﺎﻟْﻘُﺪْﺱِ ﺍﻟﺸَّﺮِﻳﻒِ ﻭَﺯَﺍﺋِﺮِﻳﻪِ ﻭَﺑِﺎﻟْﻘَﺒْﺮِ ﺍﻟﺸَّﺮِﻳﻒِ ﻭَﻣَﺎ ﺣَﻮَﺍﻩُ
 ﺃﺟِﺒْﻨِﻲ ﺑِﺎﺳْﻤِﻚَ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻬُﻢَّ ﺭَﺑِّﻲ ﻓَﺄﻧْﺖَ ﻣُﺠِﻴﺐُ ﻣُﻀْﻄَﺮٍّ ﺩﻋَﺎﻩُ
 ﻭَﺧُﺬْ ﺑِﻴَﺪِﻱ ﺑِﺠَﺎﻩِ ﺍﻟﻨُّﻮﺭِ ﻃَﻪَ ﻓَﺄﻧْﺖَ ﺷِﻔَﺎﺀ ﻣَﻦْ ﺃﻋْﻴَﺎ ﺷِﻔَﺎﻩُ
 ُ
 ﻭَﺻَﻞِّ ﻋَﻠَﻰ ﻧَﺒِﻴِّﻚِ ﺛُﻢَّ ﺳَﻠِّﻢْ ﻋَﻠَﻰ ﺍﻷﺻْﺤَﺎﺏِ ﻳَﺎ ﻏَﻮْﺛَﺎﻩُ ﻳَﺎ ﻫُﻮ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻣـــﻔــــﻜـــــــــــﺮﺓ ﺍﻟـــﻴــــــــــــــــﻮﻡ :
 ◄ < ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺒﺮﺗﺎﺩﻭﺭﻳﺲ - ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ:
 • ﻛﻮﺭﻳﻨﺜﻴﺎﻧﺰ - ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ )-- : --( ﺩﺍﻧﻮﺑﻴﻮ - ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺟﻮﺍﻱ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 01:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﺑﻮﻇﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 3
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ < ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ )B( - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :34
 • ﻛﺎﺭﺑﻲ )-- : --( ﺑﻮﻟﻮﻧﻴﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 18:30 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 3 HD
 ..................................................  ..........
 > ◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ )2( - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :40
 • ﻛﻮﻓﻨﺘﺮﻱ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ )-- : --( ﻟﻴﺘﻮﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 18:45 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 1 HD
 "ﺟﻤﻴـــﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺒـــﺎﺭﻳـــﺎﺕ ﺑﺘــــﻮﻗﻴــﺖ ﺍﻟﺴـــﻮﺩﺍﻥ ) ﺟﺮﻳﻨﺘﺶ
 "(3 +
  ﻧـﺘـﺎﺋـــــــــﺝ ﻣـﺒـﺎﺭﻳـــــــﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻣــــــــــﺲ :
 ◄ < ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :10
 • ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ )0 : 0( ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ < ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ - ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ:
 • ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻦ )1 : 1( ﺗﻮﻧﺲ
 • ﻫﻮﻟﻨﺪﺍ )0 : 2( ﺃﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ
 • ﺇﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ )1 : 1( ﺇﻧﺠﻠﺘﺮﺍ
 • ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺗﻐﺎﻝ )2 : 0( ﻛﺎﺏ ﻓﻴﺮﺩﻱ
 • ﺍﻷﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻦ )1 : 2( ﺍﻹﻛﻮﺍﺩﻭﺭ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻋـﻨـﺎﻭﻳــــﻦ ﺍﻟـﺼـﺤـــﻒ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺎﻟـﻤـﻴــــﺓ
 ﻭﺍﻟـﻌـﺮﺑـــﻴــــﺔ :
 • ﺇﻧﺠﻠﺘﺮﺍ ﺗﻔﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻻﻳﺠﺎﺑﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺗﻞ
 • ﺍﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﺗﻔﺸﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺄﺭ ﻭﺗﺨﺴﺮ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻫﻮﻟﻨﺪﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ
 • ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻤﻮﻓﻴﺘﺶ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﺪ ﻟﺪﻙ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ
 • ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻹﻳﺠﺎﺑﻲ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ ﻭﺩﻳﺘﻲ ﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍﻧﻴﺎ ﻣﻊ ﻻﺗﻔﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻮﻧﻴﺎ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻳﺴﻠﻨﺪﺍ
 • ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺎ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﻮﻛﺴﻤﺒﻮﺭﻍ .. ﻭﺩﻭﺩﺍ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺳﻠﻮﻓﺎﻛﻴﺎ ﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻴﻚ ﻭﺩﻳﺎ
 • ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺴﺎ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺳﻨﺔ .. ﻭﺭﻭﺳﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﻴﺪﺓ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﺍﻫﺎ
 ﺗﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻣﻊ ﻗﺎﺯﺍﺧﺴﺘﺎﻥ
 • ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ .. ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﺩﺍﻧﻴﻠﻮ ﺃﻭﻝ ﺻﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
 • ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻀﻮﺀ ﺍﻷﺧﻀﺮ ﻟﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﺑﻴﺘﺮ ﺗﺸﻴﻚ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
 • ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻻﺫﻋﺔ ﻟﻤﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻭﻣﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻀﻴﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ
 • ﻛﻮﺭﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺑﻴﺔ ﺗﻔﻠﺖ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻤﻴﻦ ﻧﻴﻮﺯﻳﻠﻨﺪﺍ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺗﻞ
 • ﺭﻭﻣﺎ ﻳﻔﺘﻘﺪ ﻋﻨﺼﺮ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻪ ﺍﻹﻳﻔﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﺟﻴﺮﻓﻴﻨﻴﻮ ﻣﻬﻢ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ
 ﻧﺎﺑﻮﻟﻲ
 • ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺠﺎﺋﺰﺓ ﺳﺎﻣﺒﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻴﺔ ﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺑﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ
 • ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ .. ﻛﺮﻳﺴﺘﻴﺎﻧﻮ ﺭﻭﻧﺎﻟﺪﻭ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
 ﺑﺄﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ
 • ﻣﺎﺭﺳﻴﻠﻮ ﻭﻣﻮﺩﺭﻳﺘﺶ ﻳﻠﺤﻘﺎﻥ ﺑﻴﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
 • ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﻣﺨﻄﻄﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺗﻤﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﻘﺪ
 ﺇﻧﺮﻳﻜﻲ
 • ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻤﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﻘﺪﺍ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﺠﺮﻱ ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻪ
 ﻣﺎﺭﻛﻴﺰﻳﻮ
 • ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﻳﺮﺻﺪ 55 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﻮﺭﻭ ﻟﺒﺪﻳﻞ ﺍﻻﻭﺭﻭﻏﻮﻳﺎﻧﻲ
 ﺍﺩﻳﻨﺴﻮﻥ ﻛﺎﻓﺎﻧﻲ
 • ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ ﺗﺘﻮﺻﻞ ﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻮﺯﻳﻊ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﻻﻳﺮﺍﺩﺍﺕ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ
 • ﻗﻄﺮ ﻣﻠﺘﺰﻣﺔ ﺑﺘﻘﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻳﺪ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﻣﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ 2022 ﺏ
 • ﺍﻹﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﻮﻳﻨﻜﺎ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺩﻳﺒﻮﺭﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺩﺍﺭ ﺑﻨﻔﻴﻜﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺗﻐﺎﻟﻲ
 • ﻳﻮﻫﺎﻧﺴﻮﻥ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﻓﻮﺯ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﺑﺴﻬﻮﻟﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ
 • ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺳﺘﻮﻙ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺮﻳﻂ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﺭﺳﻪ ﺑﻴﺠﻮﻓﻴﺘﺶ
 • ﺑﺪﺀ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﻃﺮﺡ 7.5 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺗﺬﻛﺮﺓ ﻻﻭﻟﻤﺒﻴﺎﺩ ﺭﻳﻮ ﺩﻱ ﺟﺎﻧﻴﺮﻭ
 • ﺍﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻳﺨﻄﻂ ﻟﺨﻄﻒ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﻓﻴﺮﻣﻴﻨﻮ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻫﻮﻓﻨﻬﺎﻳﻢ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻒ
 • ﺳﺎﻭﺛﺎﻣﺒﺘﻮﻥ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺃﺭﺑﺎﺣﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ 2009
 • ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ : ﺳﺎﻧﺸﻴﺰ ﺻﺪﻳﻘﻲ ﻟﻜﻨﻨﻲ ﻟﻦ ﺃﺗﺒﻌﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻄﻮﺗﻪ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ
 • ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺃﻋﻤﺎﻝ ﺩﻳﺒﺎﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺃﻳﻨﺪﻫﻮﻓﻦ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺇﻧﺘﻘﺎﻟﻪ
 ﻟﻤﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ
 • ﺭﻳﺒﻴﺮﻱ ﻳﻨﻀﻢ ﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺃﺳﺮﻉ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺑﺴﺮﻋﺔ ﺑﻠﻐﺖ 36.9
 ﻛﻠﻢ / ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ
 • ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ : ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻓﻼﺳﻨﺎ
 • ﺑﺎﺭﺗﻮﻥ : ﻟﻮ ﻟﻢ ﺃﻛﻦ ﺇﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻳﺎ ﻟﺸﺎﺭﻛﺖ ﻓﻲ 100 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺩﻭﻟﻴﺔ
 • ﻓﺎﺑﺮﻳﻐﺎﺱ : ﻗﺎﺩﺭﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﻌﺎﺩ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺇﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ..
 ﻭﻻ ﺳﺒﺐ ﻟﻌﺪﻡ ﺷﻌﻮﺭﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ
 • ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻓﺎﻟﻨﺴﻴﺎ : ﻗﺎﺩﺭﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻭﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
 • ﻛﺎﺳﺎﻧﻮ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ: ﺍﻓﺘﻘﺪ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﺸﺪﺓ
 • ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻑ ﺗﻘﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻄﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ
 • ﺍﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ ﻭﻳﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺁﺳﻴﺎ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺩﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ - ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ••••
 ﺳﻠﻮﻓﺎﻛﻴﺎ 1 _ 0 ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻴﻚ
 ﻫـﻮﻟـﻨـﺪﺍ 2 _ 0 ﺃﺳـﺒـﺎﻧـﻴـﺎ
 ﺇﻳـﻄـﺎﻟـﻴـﺎ 1 _ 1 ﺇﻧـﺠـﻠـﺘـﺮﺍ
 ﺍﻟﺒـﺮﺗـﻐـﺎﻝ 0 _ 2 ﻛﺎﺏ ﻓﻴﺮﺩﻱ
 ﻟﻮﻛﺴﻤﺒﺮﺝ 1 _ 2 ﺗــﺮﻛــﻴــﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺴــﻮﻳــﺪ 3 _ 1 ﺇﻳـﺮﺍﻥ
 ﺭﻭﺳــﻴـﺎ 0 _ 0 ﻛﺎﺯﺍﺧﺴﺘﺎﻥ
 ﻃﺎﺟﻴﻜﺴﺘﺎﻥ 2 _ 3 ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺎ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻕ 1 _ 0 ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﺠﻮ
 ﺍﻟﺼـﻴــﻦ 1 _ 1 ﺗــﻮﻧـﺲ
 ﻣﻮﺭﻳﺘﺎﻧﻴﺎ 2 _ 0 ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﺮ
 ﻏــﺎﻧــﺎ 1 _ 1 ﻣــﺎﻟــﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻥ 5 _ 1 ﺃﻭﺯﺑﻜﺴﺘﺎﻥ
 ﻛﻮﺭﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺑﻴﺔ 1 _ 0 ﻧﻴﻮ ﺯﻳﻠﻨﺪﺍ
 ﻟﻴﺸﺘﻨﺸﺘﺎﻳﻦ 1 : 0 ﺳﺎﻥ ﻣﺎﺭﻳﻨﻮ
 ﺳﻮﻳﺴﺮﺍ 1 : 1 ﺍﻟﻮﻻﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺓ ﺍﻷﻣﺮﻳﻜﻴﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺴﺎ 1 _ 1 ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺳﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﺮﺳﻚ
 ﺇﺳﺘﻮﻧﻴﺎ 1 _ 1 ﺃﻳﺴﻠﻨﺪﺍ
 ﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍﻧﻴﺎ 1 _ 1 ﻻﺗﻔﻴﺎ
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رحيق رياضي 
 أحمد محمد الحاج 

تمخض الجبل فولد فأراً

○ حتى الآن لم نجد منطقاً مقبولاً في القرار الصادر من قبل لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة أمس الأول بحق اللاعب (المتمرّد) هيثم مصطفى والقاضي بإكتفاء اللجنة بالعقوبة التي أوقعها عليه نادي المريخ وفرض غرامة مالية قدرها (10 ألف جنيه فقط) إضافة للتعويض المقدّر ب (100 ألف جنيه).○ تمخّض الجبل فولد فأراً هو أبلغ مثل يمكن أن يوصف به قرار اللجنة بعد أن مر على القضية زهاء العام إلا نيف.
○ حيثيات القرار جاءت على عجالة وبصورة (مبهمة) وبإحتساب فترة إيقاف غير منطقية وكأن الأمر بالنسبة للجنة هو (الفصل في القضية كيفما اتفق) عقب سيل الإنتقادات التي طالتها بسبب (المماطلة) الغريبة للبت في القضية.
○ جاء في القرار ما يلي (الاكتفاء بالعقوبة التي أوقعها نادي المريخ بإيقاف اللاعب لمدة ستة شهور والتي إنتهت في 30 أكتوبر 2014).
○ والسؤال هنا : ما علاقة عقوبة النادي للاعب (متمرّد) بعقوبة الإتحاد للاعب (خرق عقده)؟
○ أصدر المريخ قراره بإيقاف هيثم مصطفى في (شهر يوليو 2014) ونص فقرة الإيقاف جاء كما يلي ( إيقاف اللاعب بصورة نهائية عن مزاولة نشاطه مع الفريق حتى 30 ديسمبر 2014 موعد نهاية عقد اللاعب).
○ ونهاية العقد المشار إليها في الفقرة أعلاه لا تعني الثلاثين من ديسمبر بكل تأكيد عقب (التعديل) الذي أجراه الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم على روزنامة موسمه الرياضي حيث ينتهي العقد بنهاية الموسم وهو تاريخ الثلاثين من أكتوبر وإلا لما استطاع اللاعب التوقيع في كشوفات الأهلي شندي بتاريخ (30/11/2014).
○ قرار الإيقاف صدر من المريخ في يوليو 2014 كما أسلفنا عقب تمادي اللاعب في الغياب وعدم مثوله أمام لجنة التحقيق التي كونت لأجله فإن كنا قد قبلنا بإحتساب فترة الإيقاف من (يوليو حتى أكتوبر) والبالغة أربعة أشهر فقط فأين عقوبة اللاعب خلال الفترة منذ بداية الموسم حتى يوليو؟
○ توقف هيثم عن مزاولة نشاطه مع الفريق منذ شهر (فبراير 2014) وأوقفه المريخ في (يوليو 2014) فما هى العقوبة التي طالت اللاعب الذي جثم على كشف الفريق لموسم كامل وحجز خانة دون أن يستفيد منها النادي؟
○ قرار لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة (كافأ) لاعب متمرّد خرق عقده والتزم داره ورفض المشاركة مع فريقه وما ورد بنشرة الإتحاد العام بعيد كل البعد عن مسمى (عقوبة).
○ طيّب، لنسير على درب اللجنة ونقول أنها اكتفت بعقوبة (الستة أشهر) التي أوقعها عليه نادي المريخ وهنا وفقاً لروزنامة الموسم الجديدة فإن فترة الإيقاف التي قضاها هيثم (أربعة أشهر) فقط فماذا عن الشهرين المتبقين؟
○ يبدو أن اللجنة (تهيّبت) من إصدار قرار الإيقاف لشهرين إضافيين لإكمال فترة (الستة أشهر) التي قررها المريخ لأن هيثم يلعب بصفوف الأهلي شندي وهى تعلم علم اليقين أن رد فعل الأرباب سيكون مماثلاً لقضية التجنيس الشهيرة في العام (2008)
○ إذا كان القرار بكل تلك السهولة واليسر فلماذا أرجأت اللجنة المذكورة إصدار القرار منذ يوليو 2014 حتى الثلاثين من مارس 2015؟
○ لماذا الإنتظار (تسعة أشهر)؟ طالما أن اللوائح واضحة وصريحة وحيثيات القضية على منضدة اللجنة منذ العام الماضي؟
○ لماذا لم تنظر اللجنة في الفترة التي توقف فيها اللاعب عن مزاولة نشاطه من (فبراير إلى يوليو)؟
○ ننتظر من إدارة المريخ إستئناف العقوبة والتركيز الشديد على جزئية إنتهاء الفترة في (30 أكتوبر 2014) لأن التاريخ المذكور يعني توقف اللاعب لمدة أربعة أشهر فقط.
○ حاجة أخيرة كده :: لجنة تلجين قضايا المريخ.

*

----------


## عز الدين

*"في التمنيات"
 إختشو يا ناس الإتحاد ..!!!
 بقلم : محمد كـــوراك
 *مقدمة*
 *يا مريخنا يا مالك زمام إحساسنا.. 
 يا طالع دوام ونازل مع أنفاسنا .. 
 سودانك مشرفو ديمه رافع راسنا ..
 لون الدم شعارك ودا البزيدو حماسنا..
 *إخوانا المصريين بيقولوا للإنسان الكذّاب 
 "الإختشوا ماتوا ..!!!
 لكن أنا بقول للمصريين الاختشوا ما ماتوا 
 بل أحياء يكذبون
 أحياء وموجودين كمان في مباني الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم في السودان
 أخوانا الخليجيين ومنهم السعوديين بالذات
 بيطلقوا على الإنسان الكذّاب كلمة "خرّاط"  
 وناس الاتحاد السوداني طلعوا "خراطين" 
 بدرجة أمتياز 
 وعندنا في أقصى الشمال عند اهلنا الشوايقه 
 بيطلقوا عبارة "هبوب مقل"
 للانسان الكلاموا "خارم بارم"
 او كلامه من النوع البيجافي الحقيقة 
 ويدعي الصدق وهو ابعد ما يكون منه 
 غايتو ناس الاتحاد ديل ما إحترموا "عقولنا" 
 إعتبرونا أطفال 
 وأطفال اليومين ديل "تفاتيح" ما بيتغشوا 
 من طلعوا من بطن أمهم طلعوا "شفوت"
 والله طفل اليومين ديل يغشك لامن راسك يلف 
 زي البلف 
 أطفال ولاد "فتله" 
 أطفال الاتاري والبليستيشن 
 ياخي ديل ما أطفال 
 الواحد فيهم تديهو عملية حسابية معقدة 
 يحلها ليك قبل جهاز الكمبيوتر 
 ياخي ديل أسرع من الكالكوليتر ساينتفك
 أطفال اليوسي ماس 
 حليل أطفال زمان 
 البيلعبوا "كعود شلّعت" 
 وفات فات وفي ديلوا سبعة لفات 
 واللفة وقعت في البير 
 بير مع اليوسي ماس ما بتلفق يا عمّك
 أطفال زمان كانوا مساكين 
 كبيرهم "لعبة قولبت" وروندس 
 وسكج بكج 
 وتقول ليهم أي كلام يصدقوك يا مؤمن 
 ناس الاتحاد ما احترمونا 
 واعتبرونا اطفال زمان المساكين 
 البتقول ليهم البقلة في الإبريق يصدقوك يا مان 
 ولو دايرو يتخمد ينوم من بدري بدري 
 تغني ليهم اغنية "النوم النوم بكريك بالدوم 
 إتنين حلوات واتنين مُرات"
 دوم وييييين يا عمك 
 زمان الطفل ينوم "بايت القوا" 
 هسه اطفال الزمن دا بيتعشوا في غندهار 
 زمان الطفل بيقرأ في الخلوة 
 مع الشيخ 
 طفل زمان بيفطر في الخلوة بي "حرف قراصه بايت"
 لكن اطفال رياض الاطفال فطوروا "تيك اوي"
 هسه الطفل لابس بدله وآخر كشخه 
 والترحيل يجيهوا لحدي خشم الباب
 ويرجعوا لحدي خشم الباب
 بيدرس في الروضة وبيعملوا ليهم 
 حفل تخريج  وبيلبسوا روب التخرج 
 وعلى انغام الموسيقي بيصعد المنصة يستلم شهادة التخرج
 وبيكون ماسك "مزتوا" في يدوا الشمال
 عشان كدا يا ناس الاتحاد 
 ما عملتوا لينا أي حساب 
 تعالوا معاي شوفوا ناس الاتحاد 
 برروا تسريب تقرير حكم مباراة 
 المريخ واهلي شندي بي ياتو منطق 
 قالوا ويكفينا الله شر قالوا 
 لاحظوا لي كلام ناس الاتحاد البين قوسين
 "اتهم اتحاد الكرة العام احد العاملين 
 في مكاتبه بتسريب تقرير حكم مباراة الأهلي شندي والمريخ 
 للصحف وان العامل الذي اتهمه اتحاد الكرة يعمل (ساعي) 
 لنقل الأوراق بين المكاتب 
 بالاضافة الي تقديم واجب الضيافة للزوار والموظفين 
 وكان نشر التقرير في الصحف الزرقاء 
 قد اثار ردود افعال كبيرة 
 مما جعل اتحاد الكرة يكون لجنة تحقيق في ذلك"
 ما ذكر بين القوسين أعلاه ما هو الا تبريرات ناس الاتحاد 
 وهو عبارة عن محاولة لتغبيش الحقائق 
 وتهميش جريمة تسريب تقرير الحكم 
 المفروض يكون مُحاط بسرية كاملة 
 ولا يخرج للصحف  
 تبريرات ناس الاتحاد ما هي إلا محاولة أخرى 
 للتستر علي زبانية الإتحاد ومحاباتهم للنادي المدلل 
 ويبدو أننا دخلنا فصل آخر من فصول مسرحية
 الكيل بمكيالين لنادي المريخ 
 ويبدو أن الطغمه الحاكمة في الاتحاد ما عادت تتخوّف 
 من ظلمها لنادي المريخ بعد ان وجدت نفسها عُصبة 
 محمية ومحاطة بالسكرتير العام للاتحاد 
 للأسف كنا نعتقد أن الاتحاد هو من يقوم 
 بدور الانضباط وطرح العدالة بين الأندية 
 كنا نظنه يقف في الجانب المحايد 
 دون أن يميل إلى جهة دون الأخرى 
 أنا لو شلت كلام الاتحاد الفوق دا ومشيت قلتوا لي 
 ناس "حمودي وميدو"
 والله يا ناس "مجدي" ناس حمودي بيضحكوا علي  
 وخايف كمان حمودي يقولي إنت "فاره ولا شنو"..!!!
 ناس الاتحاد "يتهموا" الساعي 
 بتسريب التقرير 
 الساعي دا على ما اعتقد يكون "صفرابي"
 وصفرابي "لط " كمان 
 لانوا ما صدّق التقرير وقع تحت يدو 
 وبسرعة صاروخية قام صوروا 
 وأرسل منو نسخة طِبق الأصل 
 لي صحيفة "الأحقاد"
 كلامكم دا يا ناس الاتحاد ما بيخش الرأس 
 سيبكم من رأس ناس حماده "يوسي ماس"
 لو كلامكم دا قلتوهو لي ناس حمودي سكِّج بكِّج 
 ما بيصدقكم 
 بالله عليكم الله شوفوا ناس الاتحاد 
 في كسر من الثانية برءوا أنفسهم 
 وشافوا أضعف واحد داخل مباني الاتحاد 
 ولصقوا ليهو التهمة 
 كلامكم عاري من الصحة يا ناس الاتحاد
 ويفتقر لأدنى درجات المنطق
 كلامكم ما هو إلا ضحك على الدقون 
 *يعني كان من الممكن "ساعي" القصر الجمهوري 
 يسلم البشير لي أوكامبو 
 أو يسلم البشير الى المعتقل "عِدل"
 ويكون بعد ذلك صديقا او وزيرا 
 في أول تشكيل وزاري لحكومة الصادق المهدي
 والله فرصة وضاعت يا ساعي القصر
 *ورد في الأنباء أمس أخبار عن فريق بيق بولتس 
 أو فريق "القصاصات" تفيد أن القصاصات في حالة تمرد 
 رافضين التمارين بل وحدث تشابك بالأيدي 
 بين القصاصات والجهازين الفني والإداري
 دورت وعصايته وصلت عنان السماء
 يعني قالوا اليومين الفاتو القصاصات 
 حزت حزو الحوثيين في اليمن 
 ضرب شديد 
 بسبب تأخير الرواتب والحوافز 
 الرواتب ممكن نمشيها لكن الحوافز ما بتعدي 
 يدوهم حوافز علي شنو ..!!!
 يعني الصفراب  
 القصاصات تضرب أي شيء الا ضرب الحمام
 في ام درمان 
 يعني صفرابنا ماشين ملاوي
 وفي ملاوي "الدشمان علي قفا من يشيل"
 يعني حيلعبوا مع المفلّق والمكسوره ايدو 
 والعندو فلايت 
 يعني حيلقوا الشغلانية مُبوِّشه  
 وما فيها فرقه 
 والله يا كبسوراب بايضه ليكم في قفص 
 القصاصات ذاااااته رقدت كاكه 
 آخر سطر .. بين قوسين ليه ساعي الأكاديمية يرسل التقرير للصحف الزرقاء فقط ..!!!









*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
الصدى
عمر الجندي
زكي عباس ومليون علامة استفهام
• أؤيد كل كلمة سطرها الزميل مامون أبوشيبة في عموده بالأمس بخصوص ادارة طاقم تحكيم نسائي لمباراة المريخ والمهدية في دوري الشباب.
• بادي ذي بدء والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ماهو سبب حضور السيد زكي عباس
سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم ومساعد سكرتير الاتحاد العام إلى مباراة المريخ والمهدية في دوري الشباب؟
• وضعت الأمر في رأسي على كل الجبهات ولم أجد تفسيراً سوى أن زكي عباس كان يعلم تمام العلم بأن القائمين على أمر المريخ سيرفضون أمر مشاركة (الحريم) في تحكيم المباراة وبحضوره سيتمكن من إقناع الجهاز الإداري للتباري وبالفعل نجح في مخططه اللئيم.
• لا أدري كيف فات الامر على حاتم محمد أحمد رئيس القطاع وأنس الطاهر وبقية أعضاء الجهاز الإداري واذا كان زكي عباس حريصاً على إدارة مباريات الشباب تحكيماً بواسطة الحريم، فلماذا لم يطبّق الأمر على الهلال في المقام الأول؟
• أم أنه كان يضمر شراً للمريخ؟ ولا أدري سر العداء المستحكم لزكي عباس تجاه المريخ رغم أنني أعرفه شخصياً قبل الولوج لعالم المناصب وهو شخص هادئ ونظيف القلب الا أنه يبدو أن اختلاطه مع الاهلة غيّر الكثير من طبائعه وحتى قلبه.
• وفوق كل ذلك نحن دولة تطبّق نظام الشرعية الإسلامية فكيف يستقيم عقلاً أن تكون امرأة مُحاطة بـ22 رجلاً إضافة إلى الألوف الذين يراقبونها داخل الإستاد.
• اذا كنت لا ترضى بذلك يا زكي فلماذا ترضيها للآخرين؟
• ما حدث يجب أن نتوقف عنده وأن تكون هناك محاسبة عاجلة لمن ساهم في اختلاط الرجال والنساء وفي مكان عام باسم الرياضة.
صدى ثان
• اذا صح ما تردد بأن الاتحاد العام بصدد إعادة قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة إلى لجنة الاستئنافات المركزية تأكدوا بأن ثورة حمراء قادمة بقوة لتقتلع كل ما أمامها.
• تأكدوا باندلاع نيران كثيفة تقضي على الأخضر واليابس وتأكدوا بوقوع حرب ضروس لا تبقى ولا تذر.
• الاتحاد أرادها ساحة للاحتراب ومكان للوغي والمريخ لديه كل الأسلحة الأسلحة اللازمة لكل مستجدات.
• هدد الهلال بالانسحاب فسعوا لاذلال القانون وتطويع فقراته والبحث عن ثغراته ليجدوا منفذ لمخططهم ومخرط لمآربهم.
• المريخ عينه مفتوحة مصوّب نحو الهدف الاتحاد العام.
• وعقد العزم على التصدي لأي محاولات من شأنها تغييب لغة القانون.
• بدون سابق انذار توحّد أهل المريخ على قلب رجل واحد عندما شعروا بأن هنالك ظلم سيحيق بهم.
• المريخ لن يهدد الانسحاب كما فعل الهلال لأنه لا يعرف لغة التهديد الوعيد.
• بل سينسحب من المنافسة نهائياً وبعدها فلتحرق روما.
• هذه المرة الرأي لجمهور المريخ والمبادرة من الصفوة ومجلس الإدارة سيكون الداعم لحملة القضاء على الاتحاد العام اذا ظهر أي استهداف تجاه الزعيم.
آخر الأصداء
• انتهت قمة مريخ الفاشر وهلال الأبيض بالتعادل السلبي.
• كنا نتعشم بفوز السلاطين لاعتلاء صدارة الممتاز مؤقتاً.
• لكن يبدو أن كل طموحهم توقّف عقب الفوز على الزعيم ونجد لهم العذر.
• فكل فرق الممتاز بما فيها الهلال أقصى طموحاتهم التعادل مع الأحمر فما بالك اذا ابتسمت له الدنيا وحقق التفوق.
• بالتأكيد ستبقى ذكرى جميلة لكل اللاعبين ليرووها لأبنائهم وأحفادهم أما فوز المريخ على بقية الفرق فهو الشئ الطبيعي في كرة القدم.
• الفوز على هلال كادوقلي ينبغي الا يشغل الجهاز الفني عن السلبيات الكثيرة التي صاحبت الأداء خاصة فيما يتعلق بضعف الأطراف والبطء الشديد في التقدم بالكرة والأداء الممرحل والتمرير الخاطئ.
• ولا ننسى بأن فريق هلال كادوقلي لعب بطريقة دفاعية بينما كابوسكورب سينتهج الأسلوب الهجومي.
• أكبر مكاسب مباراة هلال كادوقلي هو الأداء العالي للمحور سالمون ولاعب الوسط كوفي وعودة احراز الأهداف الرأسية ومن خارج المنطقة.
• التفاؤل يملأ صدورنا وفي أعماقنا وحسب المسار ستحط طائرة الزعيم رحالها ظهر اليوم في لواندا.
• منتصرين باذن الله.
• ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى لواندا.. والجنرال أكمل الترتيبات لاستقبالها

 حافظ محمد أحمد
ينتظر أن تكون بعثة فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ قد غادرت فجر اليوم متوجهة  إلى العاصمة الأنغولية لواندا لمواجهة كابو سكورب في إياب رابطة أبطال  أفريقيا ويخوض ممثل الكرة السودانية المباراة في ظروف جيدة بعد الفوز ذهابا  بهدفين نظيفين وسيكون الفوز أو التعادل أو حتى الخسارة بفارق هدف كافيا  للفرقة الحمراء للعبور لدور الستة عشر، وكان وفد المقدمة بقيادة العقيد  صديق على صالح قد رتب لوصول البعثة وحجز الفندق وملاعب التدريب، ويقود بعثة  الفرقة الحمراء المهندس عبد القادر همد عضو مجلس الإدارة وتضم طاقم الجهاز  الفني و(20) لاعبا، وسيؤدي المريخ تدريبا خفيفا عصر اليوم بينما يعقبه  بثان مساء غد قبل أن يختتم تحضيراته بمران على ملعب المباراة غدا أو بعد  غد.
المريخ كان قد أدى تجربة قوية أمام هلال كادوقلي كسبها بثلاثية نظيفة،  وأمنت المباراة الكثير من الفوائد وفي مقدمتها الفوز الذي رفع رصيد الأحمر  إلى (17) نقطة وصعد للمركز الثاني وكان الفوز مهما أيضا من الناحية  المعنوية قبل ساعات من مغادرة البعثة إلى لواندا واطمأن الجهاز الفني على  المقدمة الهجومية بعد التألق اللافت للمهاجم عبده جابر الذي سيكون على  مقاعد البدلاء، وأدى المريخ تجربة ثانية مساء أمس قبل أن تغادر بعثته فجرا.
المباراة ستكون عصر السبت المقبل ويأمل أبناء القلعة الحمراء أن يعود  فريقهم ببطاقة الترشح من لواندا لتكون التحضيرات مختلفة بعدذلك في مواجهة  الترجي على الأرجح في دور الستة عشر.
غضبة الأحمر توشك أن تتفجر
تصاعدت حدة الغضب المريخي على الاتحاد الرياضي السوداني بشكل غير مسبوق  وبات الوضع ينذر بشرر مستطير خلال الفترة القليلة القادمة سيما بعد أن أصبح  أنصار الأحمر على يقين تام من استهداف الاتحاد لفريقهم، ويراقب أبناء  القلعة الحمراء منذ فترة طويلة التحركات المريبة التي يقوم بها زكي عباس  وعدد من الأعضاء وتسببهم في الكثير من الأزمات، ويراقب أبناء المريخ على  إختلاف فئاتهم ما ستسفر عنه مشكلة اللاعب بكري المدينة التي فصلت فيها لجنة  اللاعبين غير الهواة في الفترة الماضية وبشكل نهائي قبل أن تستجد الأمور  ويعقد مجلس إدارة الاتحاد اجتماعا مع مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال وصفته  الجماهير بالمريب، ولا يستبعد أعضاء مجلس المريخ إصدار قرارات قوية خلال  ساعات بعد أن تأكد بشكل قاطع استهداف بكري المدينة.
اليقظة والحذر شعار الأحمر أمام سكورب
لن يعول الفرنسي غارزيتو على هدفي ضفر وكوفي أمام سكورب وبدا واضحا أن  الفرنسي احتاط لكل السيناريوهات وسيدخل جولة الإياب أمام سكورب بهدف إحراز  هدف يصعب به من مهمة صاحب الأرض ومن خلال تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء فإن الثقة  الحذرة هي المسيطرة على كل فئات النادي ولا يخشى أبناء القلعة الحمراء سوى  من التحكيم، وستكون الأمطار عائقا ثانيا يصعب من المهمة قليلا غير أن وجود  مهاجمين من العيار الثقيل مثل بكري المدينة، تراوري ووانغا بجانب رمضان  عجب وجودة أداء نجوم الوسط تمنح الفريق قوة هائلة ستقلل كثيرا من المخاطر  والعقبات التي قد تعترض مسيرته في مباراة غاية في الأهمية السبت المقبل على  الأراضي الأنغولية
*

----------


## الدلميت

*ياعزيزي مالك ان اردت ان تنتقد شخصا 
 يجب ان تكون
 افضل منه..

وصية نادرة لنادر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة..نواعم
بقلمي /عبيرالاهليه
جوهره ولا..برج حمام

اتتوا عارفين يوم كردنه ده بقتلني من الضحك
قال تكلفه الجوهره 8 مليون دولار..
عشان ناس الشركه بعرفوني ح ينفذوا الجوهره
بنص القيمه..
هي شركه ولادلاله والله زكرتني الناس
البجو شايلين
شباشب وحاجات داخل البصات السفريه
. الواحد يقول
ليك الشبشب ب40 جنيه تقوليه 20 بس
يقول ليك
جيب طوالي يبيع ليك وتحس نفسك دقستا
تقول ياريت
لو تقول ليه بعشره كان اداك..
اظن شركة كردنه من الجماعه ديل..
كان تقوليهم بمليون واحد كان قالوا ليك
خلاص جيب..
اها كردنه قال دفع 40 مليار لمشروع الجوهره..
ياخي في استاد وكمان جوهره ب مبلغك ده ..
ولا اظنك قاصد برج حمام ..اي ياناس
كردنه قاصد
برج حمام عشان ناس كيبي ديل مايطيروا..
بمناسة كيبي ده مابالغ خلع ليك الشافع
بتاع الرديف
طير قلبه خنقو لمن عيونه زغللت..
براحه ياعمو كيبي ع الشفع..انت ماشايف
عمو كاركا
فلاحتك في الشفع هو قدرك ولا لحم صدرك..
انت يامحمد عبد الماجد فريقكم ده لو
قلبتوه فريق
مصارعه حره مش كان اتخارجتوا من
حكاية الاحراج
حق التسعين سنه بدون كاس ..
اصلو مواسيركم دي بتستحمل الضرب
عشان مضروبه
وشايفه كيبي ده مستقبله في الشغله
دي كويس..
ادي ليك الشافع ديتي لمن امن اورين بس ماشاء
الله عيني بارده..
وكمان بختكم شراء الحكام في المصارعه
ماصعب خاصة
مع ناس عندم خبره زيكم انت باحمودي
فاوض الحكام
والرشيد يعمل الدعايه وفطومه تجي
خاشه مع الفريق
عشان تخشوا بالموسيقي لزوم الرقصه
زي مابعملوا
المصارعين بس يافطومه ماتنسي التوب
تعملي لينا
احراج..
طبعا كردنه زاتو ماهين فرقو شنو من
المصارعين
المكان ديلك ..عنقره ماشاءالله سيف
مايقطعها..
اول ماتلاقو اورتين في في البطوله والحزام ..
طبعا بكون واقع في كردنه كسر
ذي الكسر مش
بكون طير سنونو بكون طير ليه ا
لجوهره من راسه
في الوقت ده واحد يقوم من باقيكم
القاعد بره
يجي يشاغل اورتين من الخلف
اورتين يقبل يجي كيبي طاير بي عمود
يدي اورتين ضربه في راسه
لمن يامن يقع بعد داك تشيلوا كردنه
تختوه من فوق
عليه عشان المسكين اورتن عمل ليه
ارتجاج في المخ
ومحمد عبدالماجد ياشر للحكم
عشان يعد واحد
اتنين تلاته ويفوز فريق الهلال باول
بطوله خارجيه
في حياتو .عشان تاني مانكرهكم
بالصفر الدولي..

لدغه..اخيره:-
نادر مالك عذبتنا..ماتهدي اللعب شويه
عشان ما اختك
في راسي ..

*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*

يا لسعادة الحوشابى بك وإنت زارب خشمك بلا باب يا امير الكتاب الما كضاب
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					



يا لسعادة الحوشابى بك وإنت زارب خشمك بلا باب يا امير الكتاب الما كضاب
ههههههههههههههههههههههه






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصلت بعثة فريق المريخ للعاصمة الانغولية لواندا فى الثالثة بتوقيت السودان لمواجهة فريق كابو سكوري السبت 4- ابريل فى اياب الدور الاول لدوري الابطال . وتضم البعثة المهندس عبدالقادر همد والسيد متوكل احمد علي و د. اسامة الشاذلي و الكابتن معتصم مالك , ومدير الكرة حسن يوسف المدرب الفنرسي غارزيتو والمدرب العام محسن سيد ومدرب الاحمال انطونيو ومدرب الحراس حكيم السبع وطبيب الفريق عمادالدين عابدين واختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي احمد العابد و والمدلك خالد محمد ومسؤول المعدات سليمان بشير و 20 لاعبا وهم احمد الباشا , راجي عبدالعاطي , بله جابر , جمال سالم , المعز محجوب , امير كمال , علاء الدين يوسف , مصعب عمر , علي جعفر , الريح علي , بله جابر , سالمون , ايمن سعيد , اوكرا , كوفي , رمضان عجب , وانغا , بكري المدينة , عبدو جابر , عنكبة .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرنسي يطالب بتقديم مباراة المريخ فى الدوري الممتاز وأيمن سعيد يقول : ذاهبون من اجل الانتصار فقط




قال المدير الفني لنادي المريخ الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو ان مباراة شباب ناصر كانت جيدة واللاعبين قدموا فيها اداء جيدا وان اللاعبين الذين شاركوا فى زمن قليل من مباراة هلال كادقلي ستكون لياقتهم اكتملت لمباراة كاب سكورب الافريقية؛ وأكد على انهم ذاهبون من اجل العودة ببطاقة التأهل الى الدور القادم لبطولة الاندية الافريقية )الابطال( وعن لاعبي الرديف الذين قام بإشراكهم فى مباراة شباب ناصر ذكر بأنهم سيكونون فى القريب العاجل لاعبي مستقبل للمريخ وانه سيختار تدريجيا عدد منهم للمشاركة مع الفريق الاول من اجل ان يقوى عودهم .
ايمن سعيد : ذاهبون للواندا من اجل الانتصار فقط
قال لاعب المريخ المحترف المصري ايمن سعيد على انهم ذاهبون الى العاصمة الانغولية لواندا من اجل الانتصار فقط، وان المريخ فريق كبير يجب ان يتأهل الى المرحلة المقبلة من البطولة الافريقية ، وقال انهم الآن فى اتم الجاهزية للمباراة وانه شخصيا متفائل بالتأهل من انغولا؛ وتمنى ان يقدموا مباراة تكون فى الذاكرة لكل الجماهير السودانية والمريخية على وجه الخصوص .
الحكام يلتقطون الصور مع غارزيتو
التقطت حكام المباراة صورا تذكارية مع المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو بعد انتهائها .
الفرنسى يصافح الجماهير
قام المدير الفني للمريخ غارزيتو بمصافحة عدد كبير من جماهير المريخ بعد انتهاء المباراة ، وقام الجمهور الذي تابع المباراة بالهتاف للمدرب الذي وصفوه بالخبير الكروي الكبير الذي يقدم يوما بعد يوم درسا فى التدريب .
لجنة التعبئة الى لواندا
سيتوجه عدد من مشجعي المريخ الى العاصمة الانغولية لواندا يوم بعد غد للوقوف خلف الفريق فى المباراة الافريقية القادمة امام كاب سكورب الانغولى .
غارزيتو يطالب بتقديم مباراته فى الدوري الممتاز
طالب المدير الفني للمريخ دييغو غارزيتو بتقديم مباراة الفريق فى الجولة الحادية عشرة للدوري الممتاز امام الميرغني كسلا حال تأهل الفريق للمرحلة المقبلة فى دوري الابطال حيث سيكون اللقاء الاول بالخرطوم والثاني بتونس
المريخ يغادر للواندا فجرا
من المتوقع ان تكون بعثة المريخ قد غادرت فجر اليوم للعاصمة الانغولية لواندا برئاسة السيد عبدالقادر همد رئيسا للبعثة وعشرين لاعبا لمواجهة كابو سكورب الانغولي يوم السبت القادم فى مباراة اياب الدور الاول لدوري ابطال افريقيا
الفرنسي يختار عشرين لاعبا للذهاب للواندا
اختار المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو عشرين لاعبا للمغادرة مع الفريق للعاصمة انغولا فجر الاربعاء لمواجهة كابو سكورب الانغولي يوم السبت الرابع من ابريل فى مباراة إياب الدور الاول لدوري ابطال افريقيا واللاعبون هم :,احمد الباشا ,راجي عبدالعاطي , بله جابر , جمال سالم , المعز محجوب , امير كمال , علاء الدين علاء الدين يوسف ، مصعب عمر , علي جعفر , الريح علي , بله جابر , سالمون جابسون , ايمن سعيد , اوكرا , كوفي , رمضان عجب، وانغا ، بكري المدينة , عبدو جابر , محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة وابعد كل من المالي مامادو تراوري ومالك اسحاق وبخيت خميس .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخبراء يتفقون على موهبتهم الكبيرة وإمكانية نجاحهم في حالة تبادل الشعارات

 

تقرير : محمد سليمان فضل اللـه

كثر الحديث في الأيام الماضية عن نجمي الهلال والمريخ مطلقي السراح نزار حامد ورمضان عجب في نوفمبر حيث أصبح الهمس جهراً بأن الإدارة المريخية اكملت كل تفاصيل الاتفاق مع ماكوك الهلال وينتظر أن يوقع في الكشوفات الحمراء عند فتح باب السوق الصيفي في مايو المقبل وزاد الأمر تعقيداً رفض اللاعب إبرام إتفاق مع ناديه إبان فترة التسجيلات السابقة رغم تأكيداته في تصريحات صحفية مؤخراً عدم نيته ترك الفريق ، ويعد نزار حامد متوسط الميدان أبرز لاعبي الهلال في آخر السنوات وأقنع كل المديرين الفنيين الذين تعاقبوا على تدريب الأزرق وفي هذا الموسم استطاع أن يسجل هدفين في شباك منافسي الهلال kmkm بيغ بولتس في الأدوار الأولية للبطولة الأفريقية ليصنف نفسه هدافاً للفريق بالاشتراك مع المهاجم كاريكا.
وعند سؤالنا لرأي مدربه السابق ماو في فريق الأمل العطبراوي و الذي شهد سطوع نجمه قال: نزار لاعب مهول وصاحب قوام فارع يساعده على أداء مهمته في وسط الميدان بامتياز وإحراز الأهداف بالرأس بالإضافة لتمتعه بلياقة بدنية عالية بشكل فطري ويجيد اللعب بالقدمين والتسديد القوي المركز من الخارج ليكون صاحب حلول فردية ويتميز بصغر سنه وإذا اهتم لبعض الجوانب الخططية سيكون مؤهلاً للاحتراق الخارجي خاصة بعدما تشبع بخبرة كبيرة جراء مشاركاته المتعددة رفقة ناديه والمنتخب الوطني في البطولات الافريقية وحول إمكانية نجاحه في المريخ حال انتقاله له قال: لما لا ينجح في ظل سيادة الاحترافية ولا اعتقد بأن ردود الأفعال وضغط الإعلام والجماهير سيؤثر عليه.
وعند سؤالنا للمحلل الرياضي والمدرب هشام الريشه عن رأيه الفني في اللاعب رمضان عجب قال: عجب لاعب جيد البنية الجسمانية تمكنه من الأداء البدني القوي وإجادة الالتحامات مع الخصوم وامتلاكه سرعة كبيرة ويحتاج لتمارين رشاقة ومرونة ويمتد التدريب لتنمية الجانب الخططي ، ويتميز عجب بانضباط عالي ويتميز بتنفيذ ما يطلبه جهازه الفني بدقة متناهية بالإضافة لإجادته للعب في أكثر من خانة وأفضل من يكمل الهجمة من العمق وهو لاعب صاحب نزعة هجومية فهو احرز عدداً من الأهداف الحاسمة مع فريقه ولا يفضل اللعب الضيق وعند استفسارنا عن إمكانية نجاحه في الند التقليدي الهلال قال: نجاح رمضان مؤكد في أي فريق بشرط توظيفه بطريقة سليمة من قبل مدربه.
وفي ظل سيادة الاحترافية أصبح تبديل الشعارات شيء اعتيادي فشاهدنا هيثم مصطفى وبكري المدينة بالمقابل انتقل نصر الدين الشغيل وفيصل موسى للهلال والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هل سيحدد اللاعبان الولاء لفريقهما أم يتبادلان الشعارات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عثمان أدروب: جماهير المريخ على موعد مع مفاجآت سارة



بشّر عثمان أدروب أمين خزينة نادي المريخ جماهير الأحمر بمفاجآت سارة في ملف الاستثمار وقال إن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ يحضّر لمفاجأة سارة في ملف الاستثمار ستكون حديث الوسط الرياضي لأيام متوقعاً أن يفجر المجلس مفاجأته السعيدة للجماهير الحمراء في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة بعد أن ظلت لجنة الاستثمار بنادي المريخ تخطط في سرية تامة من أجل تقديم تلك المفاجأة السارة للجماهير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تلويح الاتحاد بإعادة قضية المدينة للاستئنافات يثير غضب المريخاب
مدني الحارث: الاتحاد غير جدير بالاحترام لانحيازه السافر لنادٍ بعينه على حساب الآخرين
الطيب الجزار: من يلعبون بالنار سيكونون أول الضحايا.. وكمال شقاق يحذّر الاتحاد من غضبة أنصار الأحمر



عمر الجندي

طفت على السطح من جديد قضية مهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة بعد أن تسربت أخبار تؤكد تحويل قضية اللاعب للجنة الاستئنافات رغم أن الاتحاد أكد صحة قانونية تسجيل اللاعب للمريخ وتم تسليم نادي الهلال خطاباً بذلك الا أن الاجتماع الذي عقده الاتحاد مع منسوبي الهلال أثار العديد من التساؤلات فيما يختص بقضية اللاعب بكري المدينة وهل هناك اتفاق سري حدث بين الهلال والاتحاد يقضي بتحويل ملف اللاعب للجنة الاستئنافات من جديد رغم صدور قرار صحة اللاعب للمريخ، واتفق منسوبو المريخ على الاستهداف السافر الذي ظل يجده المريخ من قبل الاتحاد العام ومنسوبيه وانحيازهم لطرف معين على حساب المريخ وبقية الأندية، وأعلن منسوبو المريخ رفضهم التام لأي قرار يقضي بإعادة ملف اللاعب بكري المدينة للجنة الاستئنافات من جديد مؤكدين قدرتهم على الدفاع عن حقوق المريخ والتصدي لأي استهداف أو ترصد يجده النادي من منسوبي الاتحاد في المرحلة المقبلة.

في البدء تحدث لنا اللواء مدني الحارث سكرتير المريخ الأسبق وعضو مجلس الشورى المريخي وقال إنه وعلى حسب رأيه الشخصي يجب أن يكون لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ موقف معين تجاه ما يحدث حالياً في الساحة الرياضية خاصة تجاه من يعملون ليل نهار من أجل ايجاد التسهيلات لنادٍ بعينه على حساب الآخرين وأضاف الحارث: لقد صمتنا كثيراً ونحن نرى الظلم والاستهداف الذي يتعرض له المريخ طوال الفترة الماضية ونحن بغض النظر عن ما رأيناه في الاتحاد العام وقدراته وإسهاماته لدينا ملاحظات عليه الا أننا لم نتوقع أن تصل لمرحلة الاستهداف الأمر الذي يدل بأن هذا الاتحاد الحالي ضعيف وينساق وراء تهديدات الهلال ويرتعب من منسوبيه ولذلك فهو يبقى حريصاً على تنفيذ أي أشياء تخص الهلال، وأبان اللواء مدني الحارث أنه واذا كانت مؤسسة مثل الاتحاد يستجيب لضغوطات نادٍ بعينه ويسعى لتنفيذ كل أموره خاصة اذا كانت مخالفة للقانون فإنه يبقى اتحاد غير جدير بالاحترام ويجب أن يذهب اليوم قبل الغد، وأوضح اللواء مدني الحارث أن أهل المريخ بمقدورهم أن يفعلوا ما يريدون في الاتحاد لأنهم على حق ويسيرون في الاتجاه الصحيح مناشداً أهل المريخ وأقطابه وجماهيره الالتفاف وإعلان الحرب ضد الاتحاد وعلى مجلس الإدارة الالتزام بقرار المجموعة والعمل جميعاً كيد واحدة من أجل إسقاط الاتحاد اذا واصل استهدافه للمريخ ومحاباته للهلال.

الطيب الجزار: على منسوبي الاتحاد الحذر من غضبة جماهير المريخ

قال اللواء الطيب الجزار قطب المريخ وعضو مجلس الشورى المريخي إنهم كانوا يسكتون على ظلم الاتحاد ولجانه المساعدة للمريخ من أجل مواصلة النشاط الرياضي بصورة طبيعية بعيداً عن إثارة المشاكل وهو الأمر الذي استقبله قادة الاتحاد بأنه ضعف من المريخ مشيراً إلى أنهم بعد الآن لن يسكتوا عن أي ترصد أو استهداف يتعرض له الأحمر وسيكونون حريصين على الدفاع عن حقوق المريخ بكل قوة تجاه أي استهداف أو ترصد يتعرض له في المرحلة المقبلة، ووصف اللواء الطيب الجزار ما حدث مؤخراً جعلهم يفقدون الصبر بسبب ما يتعرض له الأحمر من استهداف واضح من الاتحاد ومنسوبيه، مشدداً على ضرورة وقوف كل أهل المريخ بقوة خلف الكيان والدفاع عن حقوقه والتصدي لأي استهداف يتعرض له من الاتحاد ومنسوبيه وحذّر اللواء الطيب قادة الاتحاد من التلاعب بالنار مبيناً أنهم سيكونون أول ضحية لهذه النار في حال واصلوا استهدافهم وترصدهم للأحمر لأن أنصار المريخ وجماهيره قادرون على الرد على أي استهداف أو ترصد يتعرضوا له من قِبل الاتحاد، وكشف الجزار أن قضية بكري المدينة تم حسمها من كل الأطراف لمصلحة المريخ لافتاً إلى أن لجنة الاستئنافات رفضت شكوى الهلال ضد صحة قانونية انتقال اللاعب للمريخ مستغرباً من الحديث عن تحويل القضية من جديد إلى لجنة الاستئنافات، واختتم اللواء الطيب الجزار حديثه مبيناً أن جماهير المريخ تعيش حالة من الاستقرار ولكنها ستكون قابلة للانفجار في وجه أي استهداف أو ترصد يتعرض له المريخ من منسوبي الاتحاد أو أي جهة أخرى.

كمال شقاق: على الاتحاد عدم صب الزيت على النار

أوضح كمال شقاق قطب المريخ أن أي محاولة من الاتحاد العام للالتفاف حول القرار القاضي بصحة قانونية انتقال بكري المدينة للمريخ بأنه يعتبر صب الزيت على النار ويزيد من اشتعالها بعد أن هدأت الأمور مؤخراً بعد القرار الذي أصدره الاتحاد وأكد فيه صحة قانونية انتقال اللاعب للمريخ وطالب اللواء كمال شقاق أن يكون الاتحاد حازماً عند اتخاذ القرارات والا يتراجع عنها والا يطبطب على الأمور خاصة في قضية بكري المدينة التي اتخذ قراره فيها مسبقاً مبيناً أنه يجب أن يتمسك بقراره والا يأتي ويعيد القضية من جديد إلى الواجهة، وأفاد كمال شقاق أن جماهير المريخ لن ترضى مجرد الحديث عن إعادة قضية بكري إلى لجنة الاستئنافات مشيراً إلى أن الاتحاد يجب أن يتخلى عن سياسة الترضيات من أجل فريق بعينه وأن يكون منصفاً في قراراته تجاه الأندية والا ينحاز لنادٍ بعينه على حساب الآخرين وحذّر شقاق الاتحاد العام من مثل هذه التصرفات والسعي لترضية نادٍ بعينه على حساب الآخرين مفيداً بأن جماهير المريخ لن ترضى بالظلم مبيناً أن منسوبي الاتحاد عليهم تحمل تبعات أي تصرفات تبدر من جماهير المريخ اذا حدث أي استهداف أو ترصد للنادي الأحمر في المرحلة المقبلة.

جلال عبد الماجد:

جماهير المريخ تعرف كيف ترد على الاتحاد العام

قال جلال عبد الماجد رئيس اللجنة الجماهيرية لتكريم جمال الوالي إن جماهير المريخ قادرة ومدركة لكل ما يحدث حالياً وتستطيع الدفاع عن الكيان حال رأت أي استهداف أو ترصد من قِبل الاتحاد العام بخصوص تحويل قضية بكري المدينة مجدداً للجنة الاستئنافات مفيداً بأنهم حالياً في حالة انعقاد دائم من أجل إصدار القرار المناسب للرد على الاستهداف الذي يتعرض له المريخ من الاتحاد العام مبيناً أنهم يراقبون الموقف من على البُعد وفي صمت ويتحلون بكل الصفات الجيدة الحميدة لكنهم اذا أحسوا بأي ترصد تجاه الكيان فإنهم لن يسكتوا عليه ويعرفون كيف يردون على ذلك الاستهداف وإيقاف الاتحاد ومنسوبيه عند حدهم، وكشف جلال أنهم كونوا لجنة عليا لصياغة خطاب للاتحاد العام يتحدث عن الظلم الذي وقع على المريخ مبيناً أنهم يراقبون الأمر وأعينهم مفتوحة وفي حالة تأهب تام للرد على أي قرار ظالم في حق المريخ يصدره الاتحاد العام فيما يختص بقضية اللاعب بكري المدينة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يتعهد لمجلس الشورى بعدم الرحيل إلا والمريخ في أفضل حالاته



عقد مجلس الشورى المريخي اجتماعاً مطولاً مساء أمس بدار النادي بكامل هيئته بقيادة الرئيس محمد الياس محجوب بحضور رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي, وناقش الاجتماع ملف الاستثمار وضروروة تفعيله حتى يسهم في استقرار العمل الإداري بنادي المريخ وشدد مجلس الشورى المريخي على ضرورة الاستفادة من القطعة الممنوحة للمريخ بالقرب من كبري الحلفايا, والتمس مجلس الشورى المريخي من الرئيس جمال الوالي العدول عن قراره بالرحيل بحلول شهر مايو المقبل, وشكر جمال الوالي مجلس الشورى المريخي على إسداء النصح والرأي السديد لمجلس الإدارة مبيناً أن مجلس الشورى يضم رموز أجلاء يستحقون كل تقدير واحترام, وأمن الوالي على ضرورة تفعيل ملف الاستثمار واعتبره الضامن الحقيقي لاستقرار المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة, وأكد الوالي أن الاستثمار الحقيقي في المريخ ينبغي أن يكون في فريق الكرة لأن تميز مسيرة الفريق في دوري الأبطال ومن بعده الدوري الممتاز من شأنه أن يجعل الجماهير تلتف حول ناديها لتسهم في إنجاح كل المشاريع الاستثمارية المقترحة, ورداً على مناشدة مجلس الشورى له بعدم الرحيل أكد الوالي أنه خدم مسيرة نادي المريخ كرئيس على مدى 12 عاماً وعلى استعداد لخدمته بعيداً عن المناصب والمواقع, وأشار الوالي إلى أنه حتى لو استقال لن يكون بعيداً عن المريخ وسيدعمه بكرم وسخاء تقديراً للحب الكبير الذي وجده من جماهير النادي طيلة تلك الفترة, وتعهد الوالي لمجلس الشورى بألا يرحل إلا والمريخ في أفضل حالاته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
عـمنا الحاج ود عجبنا وعـقوبه هيثم


     ومما يحكي من قصص لا تخلو من الحكمه أن أحدهم احتك باخر في سوق الزنكي   بالخرطوم ، وكبار السن يعرفون ان هذا الاسم كان يطلق قديما علي منطقه سوق   الخضار بوسط الخرطوم ، أو لعله دخل معه في نقاش من أي نوع فنشب شجار  بينهما  فضربه بالكف علي وجهه أمام جمع من الماره رجالا ونساءا وشباب وهو  الامر  الذي استفزه أشد استفزاز أن يضرب علي مرأي من النساء ، ولعله عاش  بعد هذا  الكف إحساسا مشابها لذلك الذي عاشه عمنا الحاج ود عجبنا عندما  حاكمه الولد  المنصب وتم جلده بسبب كسر قانون حظر التجول أمام بناته  وبناتهن ، ولكن هذه  قصه اخري فلنعد الي صاحب الكف الذي استجاب لنصح بعض من  حضروا الموقف واكتفي  بأن يشتكي من ضربه الي الشرطه واتباع الاجراءات  القانونيه .
تم تحديد جلسه لنظر القضيه بواسطه المحكمه واستدعاء الشاكي والمشكو ثم نظر   القاضي للقضيه وبعد مداولات قصيره أصدر حكما قضي بتغريم الفاعل مبلغ واحد   جنيه سوداني كتعويض للمضروب ، ولم يقتنع هذا الاخير بالحكم بطبيعه الحال   فوقف وخاطب القاضي : ( يا مولانا كف في نص السوق ووسط الحريم تمنو جنيه   واحد ) ثم اخرج حافظه نقوده وعد منها ثلاثه جنيهات ووضعها امام القاضي-   بنظام الدفع المقدم – ثم اتجه الي خصمه وضربه ثلاثه كفوف محسنه من ذاك   النوع الذي يشفي الغليل .
بعد طول انتظار ، وشد وجذب وتأجيل ومماطلات ـ تكرمت اخيرا لجنه شئون   اللاعبين غير الهواه ونظرت في قضيه المريخ ضد لاعبه السابق هيثم مصطفي ،ثم   أصدرت حكما هشا يقضي برد مبلغ المريخ الذي استلمه اللاعب من قبل مع دفع   غرامه قدروها بعشره الاف من الجنيهات ، وهو حكم أو عقوبه ربما لا تتناسب مع   تصرف اللاعب ضد ناديه السابق ، وهو تصرف يتصف بالجحود ونكران الجميل ،   فالمريخ الذي منحه فرصه اعاده تثبيت اقدامه ورد له كرامته بعد ما أهانه   ناديه الأسبق – أو من يديرونه لمزيد من الدقه – لم يكن يستحق منه هذا   التمرد ولا الإخلال بالعقد ، ولم يكن يستحق منه كل هذا التجاهل والإعراض عن   كل الدعوات التي وجهت له لنبذ الخلافات والعوده الي النادي الذي احتواه   عندما تخلي عنه الاخرون ، كما أنه ضرب بعرض الحائط حتي الاستدعاءات الرسميه   التي كانت تصل اليه من اللجنه الموقره بالاتحاد لنظر القضيه ، وواصل  نشاطه  بشكل طبيعي مع ناديه الجديد الذي وقع له هذا الموسم .
بالتاكيد لم نكن ننتظر أن تقوم اللجنه بنصب المشانق للاعب ، ولا حرمانه من   ممارسه نشاطه باقي الموسم ، إذ ان المخالفه هي اخلال بالعقد وهناك نصوص   واضحه توضح التعامل مع هذه النوعيه من المخالفات ، ولكن غرابه الموضوع تاتي   في طول المده التي انتظرتها اللجنه لإصدار هذه العقوبه من ناحيه ، وعدم   مراعاه قيمه ذلك الوقت علي الطرف المتضرر وهو نادي المريخ من ناحيه اخري .   بل اغلب الظن أن القضيه هذه ما كانت ستنظر لولا تداعيات قضيه بكري المدينه   والعقوبه التي اوقعت عليه بالغرامه والايقاف سته مباريات ، ونعتقد ان هذه   العقوبات هي التي عجلت بالنظر في قضيه هيثم مصطفي في هذا التوقيت .
غير أن جزءا مقدرا من اللوم لابد ان ينصرف الي اداره المريخ التي تقاعست عن   المطالبه بحق النادي ، والمعروف ان الحق لا يضيع ما دام وراءه من يطالب  به  ولكن من يهمل في حقه فلا يتوقع أن يحرص الاخرون عليه اكثر منه .
عموما ، العقوبات انما تسن وتطبق لتكون رادعا فقط وليس الهدف منها التشفي   فيمن ارتكب المخالفه ، فاذا طالبنا بالتشديد في تطبيقها فليس القصد اكثر من   ألا يقع اخرون في مثل هذا النوع الأخطاء كما أن التراخي في تطبيق العقوبه   يفقدها تماما المغزي منها .
* ينتظر ان تكون بعثه المريخ قد غادرت فجر اليوم في حفظ الله ورعايته الي   انغولا لاداء مباراه الرد امام كابو اسكورب عصر السبت القادم ونتمناه سبتا   اخضر وفرحه حمراء عارمه باذن الله .
* نثق تماما في امكانات وخبره المدير الفني غارزيتو ، ونثق تماما في   لاعبينا وقدرتهم علي الصمود والعوده بالتاهل باذن الله ، فقط لا نثق في   التحكيم ولكننا نسال الله النصر والتوفيق للزعيم .
* اصابه رمضان عجب وتخلف ضفر عن مرافقه البعثه بامر المدرب والاصابه ،   والمستوي الباهت الذي ظهر به بله جابر أمام هلال كادوقلي ربما يفرض كل ذلك   مشاركه ايمن سعيد علي الطرف الايمن او راجي عبد العاطي ، وسيكون ذلك حتما   علي حساب خط الوسط بدون شك .
* لن يكون هناك سيناريو افضل للمريخ من احراز هدف في الشوط الاول الأمر   الذي سيربك الخصم كثيرا ويخلط كل اوراقه وحسابات جهازه الفني ، ولكن لا باس   اذا تاخر وجاء في الثاني .
* اكثر من خمس مباريات سابقه لكابو اسكورب وهجومه يفشل في احراز اكثر من   هدف وحيد علي ملعبه سواء في المنافسه الافريقيه او المحليه وهو الامر الذي   يجعلنا نشعر بشئ من الاطمئنان ونتمني الا يخلف كابو عادته الجميله هذه .
كلمه اخيره : عزيزي تراوري ، لو كان هناك قطارا اكثر شهره وسرعه من قطر عجيب لتمنينا ان تكون أول الراكبين عليه .
اخر كلمه : نحن نحارب الحوثيين – فقط – لأن الاسلام أمر بقتال الفئه الباغيه ، الله أكبر ولا نامت أعين الجبناء .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد تجربة إعدادية كانت خير وداع للجماهير
المريخ يكسب تجربة شباب ناصر بثلاثية عنكبة.. المدينة وباسل
ضفر يعود للمشاركة ومدرب شباب ناصر يرشّح الأحمر للعودة ببطاقة التأهل



التيجاني محمد أحمد ـ تصوير: جدو

ودّع المريخ جماهيره عصر أمس بالتجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها أمام شباب ناصر وكسبها بثلاثة أهداف دون رد وذلك بعد تجربة مميزة أفادت الفرنسي غارزيتو كثيراً في تجهيز اللاعب بكري المدينة البعيد عن المشاركة مع الفريق بسبب العقوبة الصادرة بحقه من قِبل اتحاد الكرة كما أفادته أكثر في الاطمئنان على سلامة المدافع أحمد ضفر وإمكانية الاستفادة منه في المباراة الافريقية أمام كابوسكورب ووجد المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء الفرصة سانحة أمامه لاختبار عدد من الخيارات التي يعول عليها في جولة الحسم بلواندا.

الشوط الأول

استهل المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة مكونة من ايهاب زغبير في حراسة المرمى، علي جعفر والريح علي في متوسط الدفاع، ضفر وبخيت خميس على الأطراف، شيبون، مجدي عبد اللطيف، اوكراه والباشا في الوسط، عنكبة وبكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية ومنذ البداية سيطر المريخ على مجريات المباراة بفضل ايجابية خط وسطه الذي أبدع فيه الباشا ومجدي عبد اللطيف واوكراه في حين نجح شيبون في كسب كل الكرات المشتركة وتحويلها إلى هجمات لمصلحة فريقه وشكّلت تحركات بخيت خميس وضفر على الأطراف خطورة كبيرة على دفاع شباب ناصر مع تحركات جيدة لعنكبة وبكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية وكاد اوكراه أن يضع المريخ في المقدمة في ربع الساعة الأولى من كرة خطفها عنكبة وراوغ الحارس ومرر الكرة لاوكراه لكنه سدد بعيداً عن المرمى.

الهدف الأول

في الدقيقة 30 تمكّن عنكبة من تسجيل الهدف الأول للمريخ من كرة بذل فيها مجهوداً خارقاً عندما استخلصها من مدافع شباب ناصر وتخطى أكثر من لاعب وأصبح في وضعية انفراد تام بالحارس ليضعها يسارية زاحفة أعلنت عن الهدف الأول الذي جعل المريخ يسيطر أكثر وواصل المريخ ضغطه العنيف على شباب ناصر من أجل تسجيل المزيد من الأهداف وبالمقابل كانت هناك أخطاء كبيرة في المنطقة الخلفية للفرقة الحمراء أتاحت العديد من الفرص لمهاجمي شباب ناصر لكن لم يفلحوا في الاستفادة منها.

تواصل الشوط الأول بسيطرة واضحة من جانب المريخ وأداء مميز في الوسط والهجوم مع أخطاء دفاعية استدعت أن يتحدث الفرنسي غارزيتو مع اللاعبين بين الشوطين وقدم العديد من النصائح لثنائي الدفاع علي جعفر والريح علي لتفادي الأخطاء الدفاعية التي صاحبت الأداء في الشوط الأول.

الشوط الثاني

مع بداية الشوط الثاني أجرى غارزيتو بعض التعديلات حيث خرج عنكبة وضفر وبخيت خميس وشارك جراهام ومصعب وحسن سفاري وتواصلت السيطرة المريخية وبالمقابل أدى شباب ناصر بعُنف زائد في هذا الشوط الأمر الذي أثار قلق الفرنسي غارزيتو لكن الأحمر واصل سيطرته المطلقة وتجلّت إبداعات الساحر الغاني اوكراه في هذا الشوط وقدم فواصل في المراوغة والتخلص والانطلاق السريع بالكرة والتمرير من لمسة واحدة وسط تفاعل كبير من جماهير المريخ مع لمسات اوكراه الذي بدأ يستعيد جاهزيته البدنية تماماً ليصبح أحد أهم الكروت المتاحة أمام غارزيتو ليفاجئ بها منافسه الأنغولي لأن المستوى الذي قدمه اوكراه في تجربة الأمس أمام شباب ناصر ومن قبلها في مباراة هلال كادوقلي عندما شارك كبديل تؤكد بأن الساحر الغاني وصل إلى قمة مستواه الفني والبدني وأصبح مؤهلاً لصناعة الفارق لمصلحة الفرقة الحمراء.

الهدف الثاني للمريخ

تمكّن المريخ من إضافة الهدف الثاني والذي تجلّت فيه عبقرية الصناعة من الغاني اوكراه عندما انطلق من الجهة اليسرى بسرعة فائقة وتخلص من أكثر من لاعب بمهارة عالية وأرسل كرة عكسية داخل المنطقة لم يجد بكري المدينة صعوبة تذكر في ايداعها الشباك مسجلاً منها الهدف الثاني للمريخ وبعد هذا الهدف سنحت العديد من الفرص للأحمر لكن دون أن تجد الترجمة الصحيحة وأجرى غارزيتو المزيد من التبديلات وسحب بكري والباشا واوكراه ودفع بيوحنا وميسي وباسل من الفريق الرديف وخرج كذلك ايهاب زغبير وشارك حارس الرديف ديدا وتمكّن البديل باسل من تسجيل الهدف الثالث للمريخ والذي انتهت عليه التجربة، وإجمالاً يمكن القول إن المريخ قدم مباراة متميزة للغاية وطمأنت التجربة المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء على قدرة المدافع أحمد ضفر في المشاركة بصورة طبيعية أمام كابوسكورب كما كشفت العديد من الأخطاء الدفاعية التي تفرض على غارزيتو معالجتها أو اللجوء إلى خيارات أخرى بدلاً عن الريح علي وعلي جعفر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تمارين خاصة لرمضان عجب

لم  يشارك نجم الفريق رمضان عجب في التجربة الإعدادية أمس بعد أن تجددت إصابته  في التدريب الرئيسي لمباراة المريخ أمام هلال كادوقلي واكتفى رمضان  بتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب على أمل أن يرافق البعثة الحمراء حتى يلحق  بالمباراة اذا تحسنت حالته وبالمقابل كان المستوى الذي قدمه أحمد ضفر في  التجربة الإعدادية يؤكد بأن اللاعب تجاوز الإصابة تماماً وأصبح بمقدوره أن  يقدم أفضل مالديه مع الفريق في المباراة المهمة أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي  حيث يتوقع أن يعود ضفر للمشاركة في متوسط الدفاع إلى جوار أمير كمال على أن  يستفيد غارزيتو من علاء الدين يوسف في الوسط المتأخر الذي سيشارك فيه كذلك  سالمون وأيمن سعيد مع الاعتماد على صانع لعب وحيد وربما فاضل غارزيتو بين  كوفي واوكراه الذي أصبح الخيار الأفضل من واقع المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه في  تجربة الأمس وفي مباراة هلال كادوقلي عندما شارك كبديل.

تمارين خاصة لعبده جابر ومصعب ووانغا وأمير

لم  يقحم الفرنسي غارزيتو العناصر التي أكملت مباراة الفريق أمس الأول أمام  هلال كادوقلي في التجربة الإعدادية لتفادي الإرهاق قبل الرحلة الشاقة التي  تنتظر اللاعبين إلى لواندا واكتفى عبده جابر ومصعب عمر ووانغا وأمير كمال  وراجي وسالمون بتمارين احماء وتفكيك عضلات وتدريبات خفيفة وبعد ذلك منحهم  الجهاز الفني راحة تامة في حين اكتفى علاء الدين وأيمن سعيد والمعز وتراوري  بمتابعة المران من الخارج وأكدت مباراة شباب ناصر بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك  أن غارزيتو وصل إلى مجموعة بعينها سيركّز عليها أكثر أمام كابوسكورب.

تجربة شباب ناصر تؤكد أن غارزيتو غير راغب في تراوري

ظن  الكثيرون أن المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء غارزيتو لا يريد أن يقحم المالي  تراوري البعيد عن المشاركة في مباراة رسمية أمام هلال كادوقلي وانه سيختبره  في التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها الفريق أمام شباب ناصر أمس حتى يتأكد من  جاهزيته وامكانية الاستفادة منه في مباراة كابوسكورب لكن ثبت بما لا يدع  مجالاً للشك أن غارزيتو غير راغب على الاطلاق في وجود المهاجم المالي وأن  الأزمة المستفحلة بين الطرفين غير قابلة للحل بعد أن سمح غارزيتو لتراوري  بالمشاركة في التدريبات وبدأ يخطط لإقحامه في مباراة هلال كادوقلي لكن  التصريحات الأخيرة التي أدلى بها تراوري في حق مدربه كتبت السطر الأخير في  العلاقة بين الطرفين.

مدرب شباب ناصر يشيد بأداء الفرقة الحمراء ويرشّح المريخ للتأهل

أشاد  الكابتن عبد الرازق النور مدرب شباب ناصر بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه  المريخ في التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها أمام فريقه عصر أمس وأبان أنه  اجتهد كثيراً حتى يقدم فريقه الشاب مباراة طيبة تمثل خير إعداد للمريخ قبل  السفر إلى لواندا لمواجهة كابوسكورب، وأشار عبد الرازق إلى أن فريقه مارس  أسلوب اللعب الضاغط والأداء العنيف الذي يتوقع أن يواجهه المريخ في لواندا،  وأنصف عبد الرازق الفرقة الحمراء وأشاد بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه المريخ  على مدار الشوطين وقال إن المريخ أصبح يلعب كرة سريعة وسهلة ولولا كثرة  التحضير في الوسط لنجح الفريق في تسجيل عدد كبير من الأهداف، وراهن مدرب  شباب ناصر على أن المريخ وبفضل المستوى الرفيع الذي أصبح يؤدي به في الفترة  الأخيرة سيعود إلى الخرطوم ببطاقة الترشح على حساب كابوسكورب الأنغولي  سيما وأن الأحمر حقق نتيجة طيبة في جولة الذهاب.

الكابتن عبد الرازق النور:أوكراه لاعب مدهش وشيبون يمثل لاعب المستقبل للمريخ

تغزّل  الكابتن عبد الرازق النور مدرب شباب ناصر في المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه  الساحر الغاني اوكراه مبيناً أن هذا اللاعب صاحب حلول فردية ناجعة وقدرات  مهارية عالية تؤهله لصناعة الفارق لمصلحة فريقه فضلاً عن سرعته الفائقة  التي تصعّب من مهمة أي دفاع في السيطرة على تحركاته وتوقّع عبد الرازق أن  يلعب اوكراه الذي وصل لقمة مستواه الفني والبدني دوراً كبيراً في تأهل  المريخ على حساب منافسه الأنغولي لأن السرعة الفائقة والمهارة العالية التي  يعتمد عليها هذا اللاعب تصعّب مهمة أي خط دفاع في السيطرة على خطورته، كما  أشاد عبد الرازق بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه اللاعب الواعد شيبون مبيناً  أنه يلعب بثقة كبيرة وبانضباط تكتيكي عالي ولا يخطئ في التمرير ويتحرك  بطاقة جبارة وتوقّع أن يمثل شيبون المستقبل المشرق لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء  بفضل موهبته العالية ورغبته في التطور.
أحمد يكيني يفاجئ لاعبي المريخ ويظهر مع شباب ناصر رغم رحيل كل أبناء جيله
 كان  اللافت في التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها المريخ عصر أمس أمام شباب ناصر  ظهور النجم المخضرم أحمد يكيني ضمن قائمة شباب ناصر حيث لعب للمريخ في وقتٍ  سابق حيث شارك يكيني دون أن يجد أي لاعب من أبناء جيله بعد أن غادروا  جميعهم كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء وتحدث يكيني للصحيفة عقب نهاية المباراة  وأشاد بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه شباب ناصر أمام المريخ مبيناً أن فريقه  قدم تجربة حقيقية للأحمر قبل السفر إلى لواندا وامتدح يكيني العناصر  المميزة للفرقة الحمراء وخص شيبون بإشادة خاصة ووصفه باللاعب الموهوب وصاحب  القدرات الفنية العالية التي تؤهله لأخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي وراهن  يكيني على قدرة المريخ في العودة ببطاقة الترشح من لواندا على حساب  كابوسكورب الأنغولي لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن المريخ ورغم تميزه ظل يؤدي بلا  تركيز في الفترة الأخيرة وتمنى أن يؤدي لاعبو المريخ مباراة كابوسكورب  الحاسمة بدرجة عالية من التركيز حتى يتمكن الفريق من تسجيل هدف من شأنه أن  يسهّل من مهمة الفريق في الترشح للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقد ضباط مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ  اجتماعا مشترك مع مجلس الشوري مساء  الثلاثاء بدار النادي وحضر من ضباط المجلس رئيس مجلس الادارة السيد جمال  الوالي والامين العام الفريق د. طارق عثمان الطاهر  وامين المال السيد  عثمان ابراهيم ادروب وحضر كل اعضاء مجلس الشوري وتقدم  الحضور السيد رئيس  المجلس محمد الياس محجوب ونائب رئيس المجلس مولانا محمد علي المرضي والسيد  طه  صالح شريف , والمعتمد الجميعابي 
 - تداول الاجتماع الشأن المريخي في الكثير من القضايا  وعلي راسها الاستمثار .
 - تم تكوين لجنة مشتركة من مجلس الادارة ومجلس  الشوري لدراسة العروض  الاستثمارية المقدمة للنادي  برئاسة امين المال وعضوية ثلاثة  اعضاء من  مجلس الادارة وثلاثة اعضاء  من مجلس الشوري .
 - آمن الاجتماع علي مشروع الدعم  الجماهيري بعد اكتمال الترتيبات الفنية اللازمة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الزاوية ترافق المريخ إلى لواندا 
 
 
+ A
- A

يغادرنا الي لواندا الزميل محمد احمد ملرافقا لبعثة المريخ هناك وستكون  الزاوية حاضرة بالصورة والقلم ترصد كل الاحداث بصورة يومية والقراء على  موعد مع تغطية متميزة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* غارزيتو يجتمع بقادة الفريق 
 
 

عقد الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو اجتماعا مع قادة فريق المريخ الرباعي احمد  الباشا وبلة جابر وراجي عبدالعاطي وعلاء الدين يوسف ، وشهد الاجتماع نقاش  مطول حول التحضيرات للمواجهة الافريقية وترتيب الامور داخل الفريق خلال  الفترة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين حبايبنا
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*مجهود رائع ومقدر اخوتى نعود من الدوام المرهق لنجد كل المستجدات فى هذا البوست 
*

----------

